# Important People Who Died Recently



## noirua (23 April 2018)

*Beatrix Hamburg, Barrier-Breaking Scholar, Is Dead at 94*





https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/19/...k&contentCollection=Obituaries&pgtype=article

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beatrix_Hamburg


----------



## tech/a (23 April 2018)

Why is this here?
There is a thread specifically for 
These


----------



## noirua (23 April 2018)

tech/a said:


> Why is this here?
> There is a thread specifically for
> These




'Important People Who Died Recently' who may not be 'well known' throughout the world. Other thread is 'Well Known People who died recently'.

There are very many important people that few really know about. It wont be me when my times up but it could be one of our own relations.


----------



## noirua (23 April 2018)

*Old School Wrestling Legend And WWE Hall Of Famer Bruno Sammartino Is Dead At 82*
http://vizecraft.me/old-school-wres...hall-of-famer-bruno-sammartino-is-dead-at-82/

*The Conjuror on the River Kwai: One man's battle to survive the horror of war and save comrades using magic tricks*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...wai-magic-tricks-escape-torture-a8298186.html


----------



## noirua (24 April 2018)

Des Moines - Jack Elmo Stokesberry was born near Osgood, Missouri on August 26, 1920, and died of old age in Des Moines, Iowa on April 7, 2018. - http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/name/jack-stokesberry-obituary?pid=188768342
---
Difficult to work out Importance really. Important to whom or what?


----------



## noirua (24 April 2018)

Daphne Sheldrick, who took in orphaned elephants, then sent them back into the wild, has died at 83





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphne_Sheldrick


----------



## noirua (24 April 2018)

*Roy Hawthorne Sr. (2018), World War II Navajo Code Talker*
http://www.tributes.com/obituary/show/Roy-Hawthorne-106035860

The Navajo Nation says Roy Hawthorne Sr. died Saturday. He was 92.


----------



## noirua (26 April 2018)

*Inuka* (Inuit for "Silent Stalker") (26 December 1990 – 25 April 2018) was a male polar bear and one of the mascots of the Singapore Zoo.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inuka


----------



## noirua (26 April 2018)

*Bob Dorough* (December 12, 1923 – April 23, 2018) was an American bebop and cool jazz pianist, singer, composer, songwriter, arranger and producer.[1][2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Dorough
http://www.tributes.com/obituary/show/Bob-Dorough-106039794
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bob_Dorough_BDDS.jpg#/media/File:Bob_Dorough_BDDS.jpg


----------



## noirua (27 April 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sachio_Kinugasa


----------



## noirua (27 April 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirk_Simon


----------



## noirua (27 April 2018)

Charles Neville, New Orleans-born saxophonist of the famed Neville Brothers band known for their blend of funk, jazz and rhythm and blues, died Thursday of pancreatic cancer at age 79.
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...x-player-for-neville-brothers-dead-at-79.html



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Neville_Brothers


----------



## noirua (27 April 2018)

Prominent pharmacologist whose pioneering work on how the body stops bleeding improved the detection of thrombosis after witnessing the horrors of Hiroshima, has died aged 96
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/apr/26/gustav-born-obituary


----------



## noirua (28 April 2018)

*‘Golden Girls’ producer Paul Junger Witt dead at 77*
https://pagesix.com/2018/04/27/golden-girls-producer-paul-junger-witt-dead-at-77/


----------



## noirua (28 April 2018)

Gertrude Jeannette has died aged 103.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gertrude_Jeannette


----------



## noirua (28 April 2018)

*Beloved Rev. Christian Mondor, known as ‘Surfing Padre,’ dies in Huntington Beach aged 92*
*https://www.ocregister.com/2018/04/...wn-as-surfing-padre-dies-in-huntington-beach/*
http://www.tributes.com/obituary/show/Christian-Mondor-106049684


----------



## noirua (28 April 2018)

Victim Messages
https://translate.google.com/transl.../twitter.com/magdurmesaji?lang=en&prev=search


----------



## noirua (28 April 2018)

*Álvaro Arzú - 32nd President of Guatamala has died aged 72*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Álvaro_Arzú



---

***** https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/may-stock-tipping-competition-entry-thread.33932/page-2


----------



## noirua (29 April 2018)

*Michael Joseph Anderson, Sr.* (30 January 1920 – 25 April 2018[1]) was an English film director, best known for directing the Second World War film _The Dam Busters_ (1955), the epic _Around the World in 80 Days_(1956) and the dystopian sci-fi film _Logan's Run_ (1976).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Anderson_(director)


----------



## noirua (29 April 2018)

*Gertrude Hadley Jeannette* (November 28, 1914[1] – April 4, 2018) was an African American playwright and film and stage actress.[2] She is also known for being the first woman to work as a licensed taxi driver in New York City, which she began doing in 1942.[3]


----------



## noirua (29 April 2018)

Maria Bochkareva, a Russian army officer, personally petitioned the Czar, via telegram, to allow her to serve. She died aged 30 on May 16 1920.
She was executed by a Bolshevik firing squad.








Maria Bochkareva with her all-female unit. She was on the losing side of history — supporting an unpopular war that ultimately led to her downfall.


----------



## noirua (29 April 2018)

*Burning Man festival co-founder dies of massive stroke, aged 70 - *
*Larry Harvey made a whimsical decision to burn down a wooden man with friends in 1986. Decades on, the festival now attracts 70,000 people each year*
*http://www.scmp.com/news/world/unit...g-man-festival-co-founder-dies-massive-stroke*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Harvey*


----------



## noirua (29 April 2018)

*Jean Gump, Tireless Fighter for Social Justice, Dies at 90 - *https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/26/...ss-fighter-for-social-justice-dies-at-90.html


----------



## noirua (30 April 2018)

*Ex-Commons Speaker Michael Martin dies aged 72*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-43941759


----------



## noirua (30 April 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Epstein


----------



## noirua (30 April 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_Pereira_dos_Santos


----------



## noirua (30 April 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_H._Cone


----------



## noirua (30 April 2018)

AFP photographer Shah Marai among at least 21 people killed in two suicide blasts in Kabul this morning. RIP.


----------



## noirua (1 May 2018)

*Janice Gabrielle* "*Jan*" *Cameron* (née *Murphy*; born 1947)[1], who has died aged 70, was an Australian former competition swimmer and coach.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Cameron_(coach)

*Former NZ swimming coach Jan Cameron dies suddenly in Queensland*
https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other...coach-jan-cameron-dies-suddenly-in-queensland

*PARALYMPIC COACH PROFILE; JAN CAMERON (SWIMMING – AUSTRALIA)*
https://femalecoachingnetwork.com/2...coach-profile-jan-cameron-swimming-australia/


----------



## noirua (1 May 2018)

*Former NEVERMORE And FORBIDDEN Guitarist TIM CALVERT Dies At 52*
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/former-nevermore-and-forbidden-guitarist-tim-calvert-dies-at-52/


----------



## noirua (2 May 2018)

British director Michael Anderson, whose films included war epic "The Dam Busters" and sci-fi classic "Logan's Run," has died at age 98.
http://www.legacy.com/news/celebrit...michael-anderson-1920-2018-legendary-director

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Anderson_(director)


----------



## noirua (2 May 2018)

*The extraordinary life and death of the world’s oldest known spider*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-oldest-known-spider/?utm_term=.9cb74a72bc31


----------



## noirua (2 May 2018)

Playboy Illustrator Art Paul has died aged 93 and photographer Art Shay aged 96.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_Paul
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_Shay


----------



## noirua (2 May 2018)

John Reardon has died aged 66.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2018)

John "Jab'o" Starks, drummer with James Brown's funk band, died Tuesday, May 1, 2018, after a long illness, according to the Associated Press. He was 79. For full obituary and coverage from Legacy.com, click here.
http://www.tributes.com/obituary/show/John-Jab-o-Starks-106062456


----------



## noirua (3 May 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_Pereira_dos_Santos


----------



## noirua (3 May 2018)

Anatole Katok, 73, of State College, Pennsylvania, died Monday, April 30, 2018. He was born August 9, 1944, the son of the late Berl and Dveira Sorkin Katok, who at the time of Anatole's birth were in Washington, D.C., as members of the Russian delegation to the United States lend-lease program.


----------



## noirua (4 May 2018)

*Marcia Hafif, Painter of Monochromatic Works, Is Dead at 89*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcia_Hafif


----------



## noirua (4 May 2018)

*Luis García Meza, Bolivian Dictator Jailed for Genocide, Dies at 88*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luis_García_Meza


----------



## noirua (5 May 2018)

Barbara G. Toomer, a champion for human and civil rights, died on Tuesday, April 24, 2018, due to respiratory failure. She was 88 years old.http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/sa...barbara-g-toomer&pid=188851712&eid=sp_ommatch


----------



## noirua (5 May 2018)

*Doina Cornea* (Romanian pronunciation: [ˈdojna ˈkorne̯a]; 30 May 1929 – 3 May 2018 )[1] was a Romanian human rights activist and French languageprofessor. She was notable as a dissident during the communist regime of Nicolae Ceaușescu.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doina_Cornea
https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...4929204?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/05/04/romanian-anti-communist-dissident-doina-cornea-dies.html


----------



## noirua (5 May 2018)

*Johan Willem van Hulst* (28 January 1911 – 22 March 2018) was a Dutch school director, university professor, author, chess player and politician. In 1943, with the help of the Dutch resistance and students of the nearby University of Amsterdam, he was instrumental in saving over 600 Jewish children from the nursery of the Hollandsche Schouwburg who were destined for deportation to Nazi concentration camps. For his humanitarianactions he received the Yad Vashem distinction Righteous Among the Nations from the State of Israel in 1973.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johan_van_Hulst


----------



## noirua (5 May 2018)

Not a recent death as few on ASF were alive in 1935. Quite important none the less.

*Cudjoe Kazoola Lewis* (c. 1840 – 1935), or *Cudjo Lewis* or *Oluale Kossola,*[2] was the last known survivor of the Atlantic slave trade between Africa and the United States. Together with 115 other African captives, he was brought illegally to the United States on board the ship _Clotilde_ in 1860.[3] They were landed in the backwaters near Mobile, Alabama, and hidden from authorities. The ship was scuttled to evade discovery.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cudjoe_Lewis

*The Story of Cudjo Lewis — The Last Living Slave Brought To America*
http://allthatsinteresting.com/cudjo-lewis


----------



## noirua (6 May 2018)

*Catherine 'Cathy' Godbold* (c. 1975 – 4 May 2018) was an Australian actress. She was best known for her role as Deborah Hale Regnery on _The Saddle Club_. In May 2007, after _The Saddle Club_ was picked up for a third season, Godbold was diagnosed with brain cancer. She had the tumour removed and began chemotherapy.[1]Godbold was the daughter of Australian broadcaster Rosemary Margan.


----------



## noirua (6 May 2018)

*Manfredonia, Archbishop Michele Castoro died at the age of 66 years*
https://infoglitz.com/italyeng/manfredonia-archbishop-michele-castoro-died-at-the-age-of-66-years/


----------



## noirua (6 May 2018)

*Abi Ofarim*, born *Avraham Reichstadt* (5 October 1937 – 4 May 2018)[1][2] was an Israeli musician and dancer.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abi_Ofarim


----------



## noirua (6 May 2018)

*Joel Kovel* (August 27, 1936 – April 30, 2018) was an American scholar and author. 
In 2001, Kovel and Michael Löwy, an anthropologist and member of the Trotskyist Fourth International, released _An ecosocialist manifesto._ which set out to define eco-socialist ideology.[5]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joel_Kovel


----------



## noirua (6 May 2018)

*Wanda Wiłkomirska*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanda_Wiłkomirska
*Wanda Wiłkomirska* (11 January 1929 – 1 May 2018) was a Polish violinist and academic teacher. She was known for both the classical repertoire and for her interpretation of 20th-century music, having received two Polish State Awards for promoting Polish music to the world as well as other awards for her contribution to music. She gave world premiere performances of numerous contemporary works, including music by Tadeusz Baird and Krzysztof Penderecki. Wiłkomirska performed on a violin crafted by Pietro Guarneri in 1734 in Venice. She taught at the music academies of Mannheim and Sydney.


----------



## noirua (6 May 2018)

Sri Lankabhimanya *Lester James Peries* (Sinhala: ශ්‍රී ලංකාභිමාන්‍ය *ලෙස්ටර් ජේම්ස් පීරිස්*; 5 April 1919 – 29 April 2018) was a Sri Lankan film director, screenwriter, and film producer.[1][2][3] A filmmaker since 1949, Peries was involved in over 28 films, including shorts and documentaries. He received critical acclaim for directing _Rekava_, _Gamperaliya_, _Nidhanaya_, _Golu Hadawatha_, _Kaliyugaya_, _Awaragira_ and _Yuganthaya_. His movie _Wekande Walauwa_, starring Ravindra Randeniya and Malini Fonseka, was Sri Lanka's first ever submission for the Academy Awards and the film _Nidhanaya_ was included among the top 100 films of the century by the Cinémathèque Française.[4]. Peries' films often deal with Sri Lankan family life in rural settings and conflicted characters. He helped create an authentic expression of Sinhala Cinema.[3][5]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lester_James_Peries


----------



## noirua (6 May 2018)

Bruce Tulloh, who has died aged 82, was a runner of distinction, winning the 1962 European 5000m title on a cinder track in Belgrade – running, as usual, barefoot. Further, he stunned his opponents by sprinting for home fully 700m out.
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/may/04/bruce-tulloh-obituary

In 1969, Tulloh ran 2876 miles across America from Los Angeles to New York City in 64 days. This is described in his book _Four Million Footsteps_, published by Pelham Books and as a Mayflower paperback in 1970.


----------



## noirua (6 May 2018)

*Julia de Burgos* (February 17, 1914 – July 6, 1953) was a poet from Puerto Rico.[1][2][2][3][4][5] As an advocate of Puerto Rican independence, she served as Secretary General of the Daughters of Freedom, the women's branch of the Puerto Rican Nationalist Party.[6] She was also a civil rights activist for women and African/Afro-Caribbean writers.


https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/02/...ulia-de-burgos.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julia_de_Burgos


----------



## noirua (7 May 2018)

*Ermanno Olmi* (24 July 1931 – 7 May 2018[1]) was an Italian film director and screenwriter.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ermanno_Olmi


----------



## noirua (8 May 2018)

*Country Punk Pioneer Tony Kinman Dead at 63*
https://pitchfork.com/news/country-punk-pioneer-tony-kinman-dead-at-63/?mbid=social_twitter


*Rank and File (band)*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rank_and_File_(band)


----------



## noirua (9 May 2018)




----------



## noirua (9 May 2018)

Big T, whose name was Terence Prejean, died on Monday at a hospital in Houston, according to Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences spokeswoman Tricia Bentley. His official cause of death is pending, but longtime friend Tony Williams, a rapper known as Tiger T, said Prejean may have had a heart attack.
*Rapper Big T dead at 52*
https://pagesix.com/2018/05/08/rapper-big-t-dead-at-52/


----------



## Tisme (9 May 2018)

noirua said:


> Big T, whose name was Terence Prejean, died on Monday at a hospital in Houston, according to Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences spokeswoman Tricia Bentley. His official cause of death is pending, but longtime friend Tony Williams, a rapper known as Tiger T, said Prejean may have had a heart attack.
> *Rapper Big T dead at 52*
> https://pagesix.com/2018/05/08/rapper-big-t-dead-at-52/





Who?


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 May 2018)

Tisme said:


> Who?



I suppose if one employs the definition --- "(of an artist or artistic work) significantly original and influential" he would be important to people. Not to me though. We are all important to at least one other human being. Even the low lifes in society have importance to people, usually dependence for money or drugs.


----------



## noirua (10 May 2018)

*Duke Friedrich of Württemberg* (_Friedrich Philipp Carl Franz Maria Herzog von Württemberg_; 1 June 1961 – 9 May 2018) was the heir to the headship of the House of Württemberg.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Friedrich_of_Württemberg

On May 9 2018, it was announced that Duke Friedrich had died of injuries from a car crash on the road between Ebenweiler and Fronhofen. The Duke is succeeded as heir and future head of the Württemberg family by his son Wilhelm.[2]
The *Württemberg* family is a German royal family and dynasty from Württemberg.
*House of Württemberg*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Württemberg


----------



## noirua (10 May 2018)

Coates was born in Reigate, Surrey, England, the daughter of Kathleen Voase (Rank) and Major Laurence Calvert Coates.[6] Her first passion was horses. As a girl, she thought she might become a race-horse trainer.[7] She graduated from Bartrum Gables College, and before becoming a film editor, she worked as a nurse at Sir Archibald McIndoe's pioneering plastic surgery hospital in East Grinstead, UK.[8][9]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_V._Coates


----------



## noirua (10 May 2018)

*Brooks Kerr* born *Chester Monson Brooks Joseph Kerr III* (December 26, 1951 – April 28, 2018)[1] was an American jazz pianist born in New Haven, Connecticut, perhaps best known for being bandleader of a small group featuring Sonny Greer and Russell Procope[2] and for his knowledge of Duke Ellington's work, which he often performed.[3]

Born prematurely, Brooks was placed in an incubator for two months and developed a degenerative retinal disease apparently caused by excessive oxygen. By the time he was 4 months old, he had no vision remaining in his right eye and only a sliver in his left.
Mr. Kerr first displayed his passion for jazz as a child prodigy. Mentored by the great stride pianist Willie (the Lion) Smith, he later gigged with the Duke’s orchestra and formed a trio in the 1970s with two former Ellington sidemen, the clarinetist and alto saxophonist Russell Procope and the drummer Sonny Greer.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2018)

*Evgeni Andreyevich Vasiukov* (Russian: Евгений Андреевич Васюко́в, born March 5, 1933 in Moscow; died 10, May 2018) was a Russian chess Grandmaster. During his career, he won the Championship of Moscow on six occasions (1955, 1958, 1960, 1962, 1972, and 1978) and scored many victories in international tournaments, such as Belgrade Open 1961, Moscow International 1961, East Berlin 1962, and Manila 1974.
The title *Grandmaster* (*GM*) is awarded to chess players by the world chess organization FIDE. Apart from World Champion, Grandmaster is the highest title a chess player can attain.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evgeni_Vasiukov


----------



## noirua (11 May 2018)

*Peter Munk* CC (November 8, 1927 – March 28, 2018) was a Hungarian-born Canadian businessman, investor, and philanthropist. He was involved in a number of high-profile business ventures, including furniture and electronics company Clairtone, real estate company Trizec Properties, and Barrick Gold, the world's largest gold-mining corporation. The Munk School of Global Affairs at the University of Toronto and the Peter Munk Cardiac Centre at the Toronto General Hospital are named for him.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Munk


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

*Frightened Rabbit frontman Scott Hutchison found dead *
https://pagesix.com/2018/05/11/frightened-rabbit-frontman-scott-hutchison-found-dead/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Hutchison


----------



## SirRumpole (12 May 2018)

noirua said:


> *Frightened Rabbit frontman Scott Hutchison found dead*
> https://pagesix.com/2018/05/11/frightened-rabbit-frontman-scott-hutchison-found-dead/





Why is he important ?


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

Dr. Seldin died April 25 at his home in Dallas, said his wife, Ellen Taylor Seldin. He was 97 and had lymphoma.






 As it started in 1951.

*The Father of Dallas Medicine*
https://www.dmagazine.com/publicati...of-ut-southwestern-father-of-dallas-medicine/


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Why is he important ?



Your objection has been hereby upheld in the highest quarters of society and cheered upon. Unfortunately time has run out to delete it. So, jolly bad luck old chap. Kindest regards noirua


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

*Tom E. Lewis* (25 August 1958 – 11 May 2018) traditional name Barlang Lewis was an Australian actor and musician.[1] He was an Indigenous Australianfrom the Murrungun people. His first major role was the title role in the 1978 Fred Schepisi film _The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith_.[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_E._Lewis


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

Charlie Russell, a Canadian naturalist who researched grizzly bears by living among them and argued for a view of the animals based on coexistence rather than fear, died on May 7 in Calgary, Alberta. He was 76.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/...rs-dies-at-76.html?smid=tw-nytobits&smtyp=cur


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

*Aaron D. Panken* (May 19, 1964 – May 5, 2018) was an American Reform rabbi and academic administrator. He served as the 12th president of the Hebrew Union College-Jewish Institute of Religion.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_D._Panken


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

Stanley Falkow, a much-honored Stanford professor who discovered how antibiotic resistance spreads among bacteria and how bacteria cause disease, died on May 5 at his home in Portola Valley, Calif. He was 84.
*https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/...se-dies-at-84.html?smtyp=cur&smid=tw-nytobits*


----------



## noirua (12 May 2018)

*Robert Noel Hall* (December 25, 1919 – November 7, 2016) was an American engineer and applied physicist. He demonstrated the first semiconductor laser, and invented a type of magnetron commonly used in microwave ovens. He also contributed to the development of rectifiers for power transmission.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_N._Hall


----------



## noirua (14 May 2018)

*Tessa Jane Helen Douglas Jowell, Baroness Jowell*, DBE, PC (née *Palmer*; 17 September 1947 – 12 May 2018) was a British Labour Party politician, who was the Member of Parliament (MP) for Dulwich and West Norwood from 1992 to 2015.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tessa_Jowell


----------



## noirua (15 May 2018)

*‘Superman’ star Margot Kidder dead at 69*
https://pagesix.com/2018/05/14/superman-star-margot-kidder-dead-at-69/
Kidder struggled with bipolar disorder.

*Margaret Ruth "Margot" Kidder* (October 17, 1948 – May 13, 2018) was a Canadian American actress and activist. She rose to fame in 1978 for her role as Lois Lane in the _Superman film series_, opposite Christopher Reeve. Kidder began her career in the 1960s appearing in low-budget Canadian films and television series, before landing a lead role in _Quackser Fortune Has a Cousin in the Bronx_ (1970).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margot_Kidder


----------



## noirua (17 May 2018)

Another matter of opinion here. Perhaps important to remember and learn from...

*Gloriavale leader dies: Bizarre world of Hopeful Christian - *
*Hopeful Christian, formerly known as Neville Cooper.*
*Christian, who founded the isolated community in 1969, was its leader for more than 40 years.*
*Gloriavale founder Hopeful Christian has died at the secluded religious community after a battle with cancer - leaving behind a trail of controversy, a sexual abuse charge, and questions over the future of the sect.

*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloriavale_Christian_Community*


----------



## noirua (17 May 2018)

*Silvana Savorelli (30 April 1945 – 8 May 2018), professionally known as Lara Saint Paul, was an Italian Eritrean singer, entertainer, impresario and record producer.

*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lara_Saint_Paul


----------



## noirua (20 May 2018)

*Troy Weston Waters* (23 April 1965 – 18 May 2018) was a light middleweight boxer and member of the Australian National Boxing Hall of Fame. Waters fought for the world title three times during his career, losing to Gianfranco Rosi, Terry Norris and Simon Brown. He was the son of Ces Waters and the younger brother of boxers Dean and Guy.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troy_Waters

Waters was first diagnosed with acute myeloid leukaemia, a rare form of blood cancer, in July 2014. He underwent chemotherapy, and in December 2014 had a bone-marrow transplant from his brother Dean.


----------



## noirua (20 May 2018)

*Cuba: Three survivors after plane with 110 aboard crashes*
Two days of national mourning declared after Boeing 737 crashes near Havana's Jose Marti airport, state media says.
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/05/cuba-passenger-plane-crashes-havana-180518173324617.html


----------



## noirua (20 May 2018)

*Sir John Leslie Carrick*, AC, KCMG (4 September 1918 – 18 May 2018) was an Australian politician who served as a Senator for New South Wales from 1971 to 1987, representing the Liberal Party. He was a minister for the duration of the Fraser Government, holding several different portfolios.[1]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Carrick_(Australian_politician)


----------



## noirua (20 May 2018)

*Darío del Niño Jesús Castrillón Hoyos* (4 July 1929 – 18 May 2018) was a Colombian cardinal of the Catholic Church. He was Prefect of the Congregation for the Clergy from 1996 to 2006 and President of the Pontifical Commission _Ecclesia Dei_ from 2000 until his retirement in 2009. He was made a cardinal in 1998.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darío_Castrillón_Hoyos


----------



## noirua (20 May 2018)

*Douglas Michael Ford Sr.* (born *Douglas Michael Fortunato*; August 6, 1922 – May 14, 2018) was an American professional golfer and two-time major golf champion. Ford turned professional in 1949, later going on to win the 1955 PGA Championship and the 1957 Masters Tournament. He was also a member of four Ryder Cup teams (1955, 1957, 1959, and 1961) and was inducted into the World Golf Hall of Fame in 2011.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doug_Ford_(golfer)


----------



## noirua (20 May 2018)

*Lucian Pintilie* (Romanian pronunciation: [lut͡ʃiˈan pintiˈli.e]; 9 November 1933 – 16 May 2018) was a Romanian film director and screenwriter.
*His early films ran foul of Romania's communist authorities and inspired directors such as Cristi Puiu, Corneliu Porumboiu and Andrei Serban.*
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...odfather-romanian-new-wave-dies-at-84-1112852


----------



## noirua (22 May 2018)

*Carol Mann* (February 3, 1941 – May 20, 2018) was an American professional golfer. She became a member of the LPGA Tour in 1961 and won two major championships and 38 LPGA Tour events in all. She is a member of the World Golf Hall of Fame.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carol_Mann


----------



## noirua (23 May 2018)

*Philip Roth, acclaimed author of Portnoy's Complaint, dies in **a Manhattan hospital of congestive heart failure on May 22, 2018, at the age of 85.[38][39]*

*




*
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/books/news/philip-roth-acclaimed-author-american-pastoral-dies-aged-85/


----------



## noirua (23 May 2018)

*Tazin Ahmed* (30 July 1975 – 22 May 2018)[1] was a Bangladeshi journalist, actress, playwright, director, and theater person.[2] She won the 2003 Bachasas Award for the Best Actress in the drama category.[3]
Ahmed was suffering from asthma. She died from heart attack on 22 May 2018 at the Regent Hospital in Uttara, Dhaka.[1][5]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tazin_Ahmed


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

*Samuel F. "Ted" Dabney* (May 15, 1937 – May 26, 2018) was an American electronic engineer, and the co-founder of Syzygy and Atari alongside Nolan Bushnell.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Dabney


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)




----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)




----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

*László Tábori*
* Celebrated Hungarian Runner Who Bolted to U.S., Dies at 86*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/24/obituaries/laszlo-tabori-long-distance-running-coach-dies-at-86.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=7&pgtype=sectionfront

*László Tábori* (July 6, 1931 – May 23, 2018) was a Hungarian middle- and long-distance runner, best known for equalling the 1500 metres world record and placing 4th in that event at the 1956 Summer Olympics.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/László_Tábori


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

*Michael Goldstein, Publicist Who Started SoHo Weekly News, Dies at 79*
*Michael Goldstein, a music publicist who made a fortune turning vinyl records into gold before starting The SoHo Weekly News, a spirited newspaper that over a nine-year run was bent on silencing its rival The Village Voice, died on May 19 at his home in Manhattan.
*


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

*Angelo Falcón (June 23, 1951 – May 24, 2018), Advocate for Latinos in New York, was a Puerto Rican political scientist best known for starting the Institute for Puerto Rican Policy (IPR) in New York City in the early 1980s, a nonprofit and nonpartisan policy center that focuses on Latino issues in the United States. It is now known as the National Institute for Latino Policy and Falcón serves as its current President. He was also an Adjunct Assistant Professor at the Columbia University School of Public and International Affairs (S.I.P.A.).*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelo_Falcón*

*https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/25/obituaries/angelo-falcon-advocate-for-latinos-in-new-york-dies-at-66.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront*


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

The Russian playwright and screenwriter Elena Gremina, who has died aged 61 of heart failure, was one of the founders of Teatr.doc, the Moscow theatre that acted as a powerhouse of new writing. The other founder was her husband, Mikhail Ugarov, who died of a heart attack last month. They were at the centre of a rallying force of artistic opposition to the Russian regime, staging openly critical works that challenged rules imposed by the state, and giving others the space and support to do the same.


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

Celia Brackenridge, who has died aged 67 from leukaemia, was an international sportswoman, a campaigner for women’s causes and an authority on child protection in sport. She carried out pioneering work on the sexual abuse and harassment of young athletes and footballers by their coaches in the 1980s and 90s. Her research led her further to examine the sexual, physical and emotional abuse of all athletes, her findings being met with total denial by the then sports establishment.


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

*Patricia Elizabeth Lascelles*, *Countess of Harewood* née *Tuckwell*, (24 November 1926 – 4 May 2018), was an Australian-British violinist and fashion model. She was the widow of George Lascelles, 7th Earl of Harewood, eldest paternal first cousin of Queen Elizabeth II.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patricia_Lascelles,_Countess_of_Harewood


----------



## tech/a (27 May 2018)

They’re dying faster than you can post Noirua


----------



## noirua (28 May 2018)

tech/a said:


> They’re dying faster than you can post Noirua



Yes, they are tumbling fast.

*Theodorus Jacobus Leonardus* "*Dick*" *Quax* (1 January 1948 – 28 May 2018) was a Dutch-born New Zealand runner and one-time world record holder in the 5000 metres, and local-body politician.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Quax

*New Zealand running great Dick Quax dies, aged 70, after long battle with cancer *


----------



## noirua (28 May 2018)




----------



## noirua (28 May 2018)

*Sam Nzima* (8 August 1934 in Lillydale, Bushbuckridge – 12 May 2018 in Nelspruit)[1] was the South African photographer who took and exposed the brutality of apartheid to the world in what became the well known image of Hector Pieterson, one of the first students to be killed during the 1976 Soweto uprising, but struggled for years to get the copyright.[2]


----------



## noirua (28 May 2018)




----------



## noirua (28 May 2018)

Joan Wile, a former songwriter and actress who in her 70s weaponized the power of grandmotherhood by organizing a nine-year-long weekly vigil by fellow venerable protesters against the war in Iraq, died on May 4 in Nanuet, N.Y. She was 86.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2018)

*Stig Kjell Olof (Ola) Ullsten* (23 June 1931 – 28 May 2018)[1] was a Swedish politician and diplomat who was Prime Minister of Sweden from 1978 to 1979 and leader of the Liberal People's Party from 1978 to 1983.[2] He also served as Deputy Prime Minister briefly in 1978 and then again from 1980 to 1982 and served as Minister for Foreign Affairs from 1979 to 1982.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ola_Ullsten


----------



## noirua (29 May 2018)

Returning to California in 1994, she recognized drugs and alcohol as key aggravating factors in child neglect and abuse and decided to switch gears from pediatrics to substance abuse to promote recovery among addicts on the street and among the incarcerated in California prisons.

While at UCLA, Dr. Coady was approached by representatives of the United Farm Workers Union. Union founder and legendary civil rights activist Cesar Chavez sought her help in creating clinics. She still vividly recalls their first meeting. “He was a totally focused, totally committed individual. ‘Okay, Doctor, look,’ he told me, ‘I want you to understand that the health of farmworkers is not going to be markedly improved by your clinics. But your clinics will increase union membership and that will bring us better health conditions, toilets in the fields, better housing, sanitation, and laws to protect us.’ That totally changed my thinking,” she adds. “I realized that curative medicine is a political tool to bring about better health all around.”

It was in the course of that work that she met Mother Teresa, one of the other formative influences in her life. Dr. Coady and her colleagues sought her assistance and that of the 1,500 nuns under her tutelage in helping to locate the last cases of smallpox in impoverished neighborhoods of Calcutta. “Mother Teresa was a master organizer and a master manipulator,” Dr. Coady still recalls with a note of awe in her voice. “She dealt with every person seated around a big round table one at a time. She was totally focused on whoever she was talking to. And as I sat there waiting my turn, I realized that everybody came to her asking for something and went away having promised her something. She agreed to help us and we promised, in turn, to vaccinate all the people in her feeding lines. And when we were done with our work, Mother Teresa said: ‘Oh now, Lady Doctor, can you come work for us? Don’t write!’ she said. ‘Just come!’”
http://www.columbiamedicinemagazine...6/davida-coady’65-around-world-and-home-again








	

		
			
		

		
	
Davida Coady’65 and husband Thomas P. Gorham


----------



## noirua (30 May 2018)

Fred Kovaleski, whose international tennis-playing career became his cover in the 1950s while he was working as a spy for the C.I.A., died on Friday at his home in Manhattan. He was 93.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/29/obituaries/fred-kovaleski-once-a-spy-in-a-tennis-disguise-dies-at-93.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## noirua (30 May 2018)

*Semavi Eyice* (December 9, 1922 in Istanbul, Turkey[2] – May 28, 2018 in Istanbul, Turkey)[3] was a Turkishart historian and archaeologist,[2] who specialises in the study of Byzantine and Ottoman art in Istanbul.[2]Professor Eyice is widely regarded as the pioneer of Byzantine studies in Turkey.[4][5][6]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semavi_Eyice


----------



## noirua (31 May 2018)

*Wang Danfeng* (Chinese: 王丹凤; 23 August 1924 – 2 May 2018) was a Chinese actress who was active mainly between the 1940s and the 1960s. She was one of the most influential actresses in Chinese cinema, and was named as one of the four great actresses in Hong Kong in 1949. She received the official recognition as a "movie star of New China" in 1962 and two Lifetime Achievement Awards in 2013 and 2017. Over a career spanning more than four decades, she starred in more than 60 films.[2][1]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wang_Danfeng


----------



## noirua (31 May 2018)

*John Terrence Cacioppo*  was the Tiffany and Margaret Blake Distinguished Service Professor at the University of Chicago.[2] He founded the University of Chicago Center for Cognitive and Social Neuroscience and the Director of the Arete Initiative of the Office of the Vice President for Research and National Laboratories at the University of Chicago.[2] He co-founded the field of social neuroscience and was member of the Department of Psychology, Department of Psychiatry and Behavioural Neuroscience, and the College until his death in March 2018.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_T._Cacioppo


----------



## noirua (31 May 2018)

*Lucian Pintilie* (Romanian pronunciation: [lut͡ʃiˈan pintiˈli.e]; 9 November 1933 – 16 May 2018) was a Romanian film director and screenwriter.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucian_Pintilie


----------



## noirua (31 May 2018)

*Dan Richard Kneen* (26 June 1987 – 30 May 2018) was a professional motorcycle racer from Douglas, Isle of Man. He competed in the British Superbike Championship in 2011.[1]


----------



## noirua (1 June 2018)

*Conjoined twin sisters dismissed as 'freaks' to get a blue plaque in Brighton*
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...rs-dismissed-freaks-get-blue-plaque-brighton/

*Daisy and Violet Hilton* (5 February 1908 – 4 January 1969) were English entertainers, who were conjoined twins. They were exhibited in Europe as children, and toured the United States sideshow, vaudeville and American burlesque circuits in the 1920s and 1930s. They were best known for their film appearances in _Freaks_ and _Chained for Life_.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daisy_and_Violet_Hilton


----------



## noirua (1 June 2018)

*Madiha Yousri* (Arabic: مديحة يسري‎; née *Ghanima Habib Khalil* (Arabic: غنيمة حبيب خليل‎); 3 December 1921 – 30 May 2018) was an Egyptian film and television actress. She was known of her classical romance roles in the Egyptian cinema, she also participated in many Egyptian tv series playing mainly the mother or grandmother roles. Madiha was also very known of her support to Egypt's president Abdel Fattah el-Sisi and the 26 of July revolution.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madiha_Yousri


----------



## noirua (2 June 2018)

*Eddy "The Chief" Clearwater* (January 10, 1935[1] – June 1, 2018), the stage name of *Edward Harrington*, was an American blues musician who specialized in Chicago blues. _Blues Revue_ said he plays “joyous rave-ups…he testifies with stunning soul fervor and powerful guitar. One of the blues’ finest songwriters.”[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_Clearwater


----------



## noirua (3 June 2018)

*Serge Dassault (French: [sɛʁʒ daso]; 4 April 1925 – 28 May 2018) was a French heir, business executive and politician. He served as the Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Dassault Group and was a conservativepolitician.*
*According to Forbes, Dassault's net worth was estimated in 2016 at US$15 billion.[1]*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serge_Dassault*

*PARIS — Serge Dassault, the French billionaire and aviation magnate who made successful forays into politics and the media but was caught up in corruption scandals later in life, died on Monday at his office in Paris. He was 93.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/01/obituaries/serge-dassault-french-aviation-magnate-is-dead-at-93.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront*


----------



## noirua (3 June 2018)

*Ella Brennan, Grande Dame Restaurateur of New Orleans, Dies at 92  *https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/01/obituaries/ella-brennan-grande-dame-restaurateur-of-new-orleans-dies-at-92.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront







*Ella Brennan* (November 27, 1925 – May 31, 2018) was an American restaurateur and part of a family of restaurateurs specializing in haute Louisiana Creole cuisine in New Orleans, Louisiana.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ella_Brennan


----------



## noirua (3 June 2018)

*Judith Leiber* (born *Judit Pető*; January 11, 1921 – April 28, 2018)[1] was a Hungarian-American fashion designer and businesswoman.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judith_Leiber


She avoided Nazi persecution when she escaped the Holocaust of World War II to the safety of a house set aside for Swiss citizens, when her father, a Hungarian Jew who managed the grain department of a bank, was able to obtain a Swiss _schutzpass_, a document that gave the bearer safe passage. This pass is on view at the Holocaust Museum in Washington DC. The flat where Leiber survived the war housed 26 people.

In December 1944, those living in the apartment were taken to one of the Hungarian Nazi-run ghettos. After the liberation of Hungary by the Red Army, Leiber's family moved into a basement with 60 other people.[3]

The Judith Leiber boutiques are exclusive as there are only four in the world. They are located in New Delhi, Jakarta, Singapore and Kuala Lumpur. However, some of her collection is available at selected fashion stores like Neiman Marcus, Harvey Nichols, Lane Crawford, Holt Renfrew and Harrods.

Judith died at her home in Springs, New York, on April 28, 2018, just a few hours after her husband Gerson Leiber had died.[11]


----------



## noirua (3 June 2018)

*Charlotte Fox, 1957-2018, Accomplished High-Altitude Mountaineer, Dies in Telluride - 
She was married to Reese Martin, who was killed in a paragliding accident in 2004.
http://www.legacy.com/news/celebrity-deaths/notable-deaths/article/charlotte-fox-2018-survivor-of-infamous-1996-everest*



Charlotte Fox was born in 1957 in Greensboro, NC. She has a long and impressive climbing resume which includes being the first American women to summit three 8000m peaks. However, she reached celebrity status in 1996 after summiting Mount Everest on May 10. Eight people died that day during a horrific storm on the mountain. Charlotte survived the descent but her expedition leader, Scott Fisher did not. The storm and the experience of those involved became a media topic, bringing Everest into dinner conversations around the world.
http://www.everesthistory.com/climbers/charlottefox.htm


----------



## noirua (3 June 2018)

*Jill Ker Conway* AC (9 October 1934 – 1 June 2018) was an Australian-American author. Well known for her autobiographies, in particular her first memoir, _The Road from Coorain_. She was also Smith College's first female president, from 1975 to 1985, and most recently served as a visiting professor at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology. In 2004 she was designated a Women's History Month Honoree by the National Women's History Project.[1]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jill_Ker_Conway


----------



## noirua (3 June 2018)

*Ely Calil* (born 8 December 1945 in Kano, Nigeria, died 28 May 2018 in London, England) was of Lebanese origin with British citizenship.
Ely Calil, who has died aged 72 after falling down the stairs at his house in Holland Park, London, was a spectacularly rich oil trader whose name – or rather nickname – kept cropping up in the extraordinary story of a bungled plot in 2004 to topple the government of Equatorial Guinea.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ely_Calil


----------



## noirua (3 June 2018)

*Serge Dassault* (French: [sɛʁʒ daso]; 4 April 1925 – 28 May 2018) was a French heir, business executive and politician. He served as the Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Dassault Group and was a conservativepolitician. 
According to Forbes, Dassault's net worth was estimated in 2016 at US$15 billion.[1]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serge_Dassault


----------



## noirua (3 June 2018)

*Mama Dip's* is a traditional country cooking restaurant located at 408 W. Rosemary Street in Chapel Hill, North Carolina. They serve breakfast, lunch, and dinner, seven days a week. Mama Dip’s also offers an extensive take home menu. They also sell some distinctive items such as: barbecue sauce, poppy seed dressing, pecan pie, tee shirts, aprons, caps, mugs, and gift certificates at the general store located within the restaurant. Mama Dip makes, bottles, and distributes her own special barbecue sauce and dressings to many local specialty foods shops as well.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mama_Dip's


----------



## SirRumpole (4 June 2018)

Astronaut Alan Bean, fouth man on the moon dies age 86.

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/may/30/alan-bean-obituary


----------



## noirua (6 June 2018)

*



https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...insons-disease-brain-alzheimers-a6726801.html*

*Kate Spade Dead: Tributes To Fashion Designer Found Dead, Aged 55*
*https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/kate-spade-dead_uk_5b16b5d3e4b0599bc6dd60f1*

*Kate Valentine (born Katherine Noel Brosnahan; December 24, 1962 – June 5, 2018), known professionally as Kate Spade,[1][2][3] was an American fashion designer and businesswoman. She was the namesake and former co-owner of the designer brand Kate Spade New York.*

*On June 5, 2018, Spade was found dead after apparently taking her own life in her Manhattan apartment.[25][26] The police said she had hanged herself.[27]*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Spade*


----------



## noirua (6 June 2018)

*Georg F. von Tiesenhausen* (May 18, 1914 – June 3, 2018)[1] was a German-American rocket scientist. After being brought to the United States in 1953 as part of Operation Paperclip, he was part of Wernher von Braun's team at the U.S. Army, and later, NASA. He is credited with the first complete design of the Lunar Roving Vehicle and made a variety of other contributions to the space program.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_von_Tiesenhausen


----------



## noirua (6 June 2018)

*BATON ROUGE, La. — A founding member of the Grammy-winning gospel group the Blind Boys of Alabama has died. Clarence Fountain was 88.
https://pagesix.com/2018/06/04/clar...8/?utm_campaign=iosapp&utm_source=twitter_app*

*The Blind Boys of Alabama* (or simply *Blind Boys of Alabama*) are a five-time Grammy Award-winning gospel group who first sang together in 1939. The Blind Boys have toured for seven decades, and created an extensive discography. In 2016 the on-stage configuration of the group consisted of eight people: four blind singers—Jimmy Carter (the sole remaining original member), Ben Moore, Eric “Ricky” McKinnie, Paul Beasley - guitarist and musical director Joey Williams, and a keyboardist, a bass guitarist, and a drummer.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blind_Boys_of_Alabama


----------



## noirua (6 June 2018)

*Gerard Marenghi* (January 24, 1920 – 2018), known as *Jerry Maren*, was an American actor who was the last surviving Munchkin of the 1939 MGM film _The Wizard of Oz_, in which he portrayed a member of the Lollipop Guild. He became the last known survivor of the Munchkin cast, following the death of fellow Munchkin Ruth Duccini on January 16, 2014. (Maren and Caren Marsh Doll were amongst a few of the last known surviving members of the cast.)[1][2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Maren



*Jerry Maren Dead: 'The Wizard Of Oz' Munchkin Actor Dies, Aged 98*
https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/en...-jerry-maren-dead_uk_5b17a4c5e4b0599bc6de834f


----------



## noirua (7 June 2018)

*Grammy-Winner Tejano Star Jimmy Gonzalez Dies in San Antonio - 

Jimmy Gonzalez, 67, American Tejano singer (Mazz), multiple Latin Grammy winner, complications from diabetes.[5]



Mazz* is a Tejano band originally from Brownsville, Texas.[1] The band was known for their idiosyncratic and innovative form of Tejano cumbia which made them distinguishable among their counterparts.[2][3] Mazz became one of the most popular Tejano music bands during the genre's 1990s golden age. Mazz won the Latin Grammy Award for Best Tejano Album in 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, and in 2009, the most wins for a Tejano musician.[2] They landed their first major recording contract with EMI Latin in the early 1990s, before switching to Freddie Records in 1999.[2] Joe Lopez and Jimmy Gonzalez formed Mazz in 1978 before disbanding and creating smaller bands throughout their careers.[2] Gonzalez was known for blending a variety of genres into his basic Tejano sound, a formula he continued to use up until his final release, _Porque Todavía te Quiero_ (2018).[2] Gonzalez was pronounced dead in San Antonio, Texas on June 6, 2018, after suffering from low blood sugar as a result of his diabetes.[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazz


----------



## noirua (7 June 2018)

*Kira Heorhiyivna Muratova* (Ukrainian: Кіра Георгіївна Мура́това; née *Korotkova*, November 5, 1934 – June 6, 2018[1]) was a Ukrainian award-winning film director, screenwriter and actress, known for her unusual directorial style. Her films underwent a great deal of censorship in the Soviet Union.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kira_Muratova


----------



## noirua (8 June 2018)

*Jens Christian Skou* (Danish pronunciation: [ˈjɛns kʁæsdjæn ˈsɡʌwˀ]; 8 October 1918 – 28 May 2018) was a Danish medical doctor and Nobel laureate.[1]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jens_Christian_Skou

In 1997 he received the Nobel Prize in Chemistry (together with Paul D. Boyer and John E. Walker) for his discovery of Na+,K+-ATPase [2], making him, at the time of his death, the last Danish Nobel laureate and the first at Aarhus University.


----------



## noirua (8 June 2018)

*Rasool Bux Palijo* (Urdu: رسول بخش پلیجو‎; 21 February 1930 – 7 June 2018) was a Pakistani leftist, marxistleader, scholar and writer. He was a leading human-rights lawyer and the leader of Awami Tahreek. Palijo was the founder and chairman of Awami Tahreek (People's Movement), a progressive and leftist party.[1]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasul_Bux_Palejo

A prolific writer and scholar, Palejo served as a Supreme Court lawyer.[3] He was jailed under political charges for more than 11 years especially during the Movement for Restoration of Democracy (MRD) in Pakistan. Most of his prisoner life, he was kept on Kot Lakhpat jail, Punjab during the 1980. He declared as "Prisoner of Conscience" by Amnesty International in 1981.[4]


----------



## noirua (9 June 2018)

*Per Axel Ahlmark* (15 January 1939 – 8 June 2018[1]) was a Swedish politician and writer. He was the leader of the Liberal People's Party from 1975 to 1978, and Minister for Employment and Deputy Prime Minister in the Swedish government from 1976 to 1978. He also served as a member of the Swedish parliament from 1967 to 1978.

Ahlmark was first married to the journalist Lillemor Melsted in 1965.[2] From 1978 to 1981 he was married to the actress Bibi Andersson.[11]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Per_Ahlmark


----------



## So_Cynical (10 June 2018)

Anthony Bourdain: I really liked Tony, he was an amazing TV presenter who did some very thoughtful programs in places rarely visited, eating and drinking and showing viewers an alternative world, introduced us to some very different people and at other times showed us a different side of well known people.

very sad.
`


----------



## noirua (10 June 2018)

*Maria Esther Andion Bueno* (11 October 1939 – 8 June 2018) was a professional tennis player from Brazil. During her 11-year career in the 1950s and 1960s (plus a two-year comeback in 1976–77), she won 19 Major titles (seven in women's singles, 11 in women's doubles, and one in mixed doubles), making her the most successful South American female tennis player in history. Bueno was the year-end number-one ranked female player in 1959 and 1960 and was known for her graceful style of play.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Bueno


http://www.legacy.com/news/celebrit.../maria-bueno-1939-2018-brazilian-tennis-great


----------



## noirua (12 June 2018)

*Neal Boyd, one-time ‘America’s Got Talent’ winner, dead at 42*
https://pagesix.com/2018/06/11/neal-boyd-one-time-americas-got-talent-winner-dead-at-42/

*Neal Evans Boyd* (November 18, 1975 – June 10, 2018) was an American pop opera singer. He was best known as being the winner of the third season of _America's Got Talent_.


----------



## noirua (13 June 2018)

*Dorothy Cotton* (January 5, 1930 – June 10, 2018) was an American civil rights activist, who was a leader in the Civil Rights Movement in the United States[1] and a member of the inner-circle of one of its main organizations, the Southern Christian Leadership Conference (SCLC). As the SCLC's Educational Director, she was arguably the highest ranked female member of the organization.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothy_Cotton


Dorothy Cotton was born in Goldsboro, North Carolina. She and her three sisters were raised by her father after her mother died when she was 3 years old, according to her biography. She attended Shaw University in Raleigh before earning a bachelor's degree in English and Library Science at Virginia State College in 1955. She earned master's degree in Speech Therapy from Boston University in 1960.
http://www.tributes.com/obituary/show/Dorothy-Cotton-106170202


----------



## noirua (14 June 2018)

*Navajo Code Talker Samuel Tom Holiday dies at age 94*
*http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/06/12/navajo-code-talker-samuel-tom-holiday-dies-at-age-94.html*

http://www.tributes.com/obituary/read/Samuel-Tom-Holiday-106177420


----------



## noirua (14 June 2018)

*Stanislav Sergeyevich Govorukhin* PAR (Russian: Станислав Серге́евич Говорухин; 29 March 1936[1] - 14 June 2018[2]) was one of the most popular Soviet and Russian film directors since the 1960s. His films, often featuring detective or adventure plots, are commonly dominated by strong male characters who seek to revenge criminal acts but have to eschew commonly accepted social norms in order to succeed.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanislav_Govorukhin


----------



## noirua (15 June 2018)

*Dominic Joseph Fontana* (March 15, 1931 – June 13, 2018) was an American musician best known as the drummer for Elvis Presley for 14 years. In October 1954 he was hired to play drums for Presley, which marked the beginning of a fifteen-year relationship. He played on over 460 RCA cuts with Elvis.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._J._Fontana


----------



## noirua (15 June 2018)

*Alfredo Pasillas* (July 16, 1966 – June 13, 2018) was a luchador enmascarado, or masked professional wrestler, best known for his work in the Mexican professional wrestling promotion Consejo Mundial de Lucha Libre (CMLL) under the ring name *Arkangel de la Muerte*. He is often referred to as just *Arkangel*, and previously worked under the ring name *Mister Cid* until 1991. His name means "Archangel of Death" in Spanish.
Pasillas was scheduled to wrestle on a CMLL show on June 12, 2018, but had informed the bookers that he was not feeling well and was replaced by El Hijo del Signo on the show. The following morning, June 13, he was found dead by his wife. It was reported that Pasillas died from cardiac arrest.[4]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arkangel_de_la_Muerte


----------



## noirua (15 June 2018)

*Maya Jribi* (January 29, 1960 – May 19, 2018)[1] was a Tunisian politician. From 2006 to 2012, she was the leader of the Progressive Democratic Party (PDP).[2] From PDP's merger into the Republican Party in April 2012, until her resignation in 2017, she was the Secretary-General of the centrist party.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_Jribi


----------



## noirua (15 June 2018)

*Jalal Mansur Nuriddin**, ‘Grandfather of Rap,’ Is Dead at 73*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/13/obituaries/jalal-mansur-nuriddin-grandfather-of-rap-is-dead-at-73.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=6&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## noirua (16 June 2018)

“Midnight Cowboy” actress Georgann Johnson died June 4 in Los Angeles. She was 91. 
With a career spanning six decades, the Iowa native first appeared on television in 1950s commercials, later appearing opposite James Dean in TV drama “Life Sentence” (1953).
https://pagesix.com/2018/06/15/midnight-cowboy-actress-georgann-johnson-dead-at-91/


----------



## noirua (16 June 2018)

*Daša Drndić* (10 August 1946, Zagreb – 5 June 2018, Rijeka) was a Croatian writer. She studied English language and literature at the University of Belgrade.[1]
The author of a number of books, Drndić is best known for her award-winning novel _Sonnenschein_ (2007) which has been translated in many languages. It appeared in English translation under the title _Trieste_; the translator was Ellen Elias-Bursać. It was nominated for the Independent Foreign Fiction Prize. An earlier novel, _Leica Format_, was translated by Celia Hawkesworth. [2]. In 2017, her penultimate novel, _Belladonna_, was published in English by New Directions Publishing (also translated by Hawkesworth).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daša_Drndić

Daša was born in Zagreb, when Croatia was part of the Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia, into a middle-class family of intellectuals. Her mother, Timea, was a psychiatrist and her father, Ljubo, who had been a wartime partisan, later became a diplomat, serving as ambassador to Sweden and Sudan. He raised his family in both Serbia and Croatia. Daša studied philology at the University of Belgrade, before winning a Fulbright scholarship to the US, and taking a master’s in theatre and communications at Southern Illinois University.


----------



## noirua (16 June 2018)

*Pearl Lavinia Carr* (born 2 November 1923) and *Edward Victor* "*Teddy*" *Johnson* (4 September 1919[1] – 6 June 2018) were an English husband-and-wife team of entertainers, popular during the 1950s and early 1960s.[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearl_Carr_&_Teddy_Johnson


----------



## noirua (16 June 2018)

Yvette Horner was born on September 22, 1922 in Tarbes, Hautes-Pyrénées, France. She was married to René Droesch. She died on June 11, 2018 in Courbevoie, Hauts-de-Seine, France.


----------



## noirua (16 June 2018)

*Gennady Nikolayevich Rozhdestvensky*, CBE (Russian: Генна́дий Никола́евич Рожде́ственский; 4 May 1931 – 16 June 2018[1]) was a Soviet and Russian conductor. People's Artist of the USSR (1976). Hero of Socialist Labour(1990).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gennady_Rozhdestvensky


----------



## noirua (16 June 2018)




----------



## noirua (17 June 2018)

*Ken Wood* (died 16 June 2018) [1]was a three-time Olympic Australian swimming coach, who has coached many Olympic and World Championship medal-winning swimmers over his 40-plus year career. He was the head coach at the Redcliffe Leagues Swimming Club at Redcliffe, Queensland, on the northern edge of Brisbane.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Wood_(coach)

*Legendary Australian Coach Ken Wood Passes Away*
https://www.swimmingworldmagazine.com/news/legendary-australian-coach-ken-wood-passes-away/

In total, Woods swimmers earned over 85 National Champions, 152 Age Group National Championships, 61 international gold medals, and broke 15 individual World Records and 110 Australian Records. Wood coached on 28 Australian Teams, including at the 1984 Olympic Games. He put swimmers on at least 4 consecutive Australian Olympic Teams from 2000-2012.
https://swimswam.com/ken-wood-coach-of-multiple-world-record-breakers-dies-in-australia/


----------



## noirua (17 June 2018)

*George Neves Leighton* (born *George Neves Leitão*; October 22, 1912 – June 6, 2018) was an American jurist.
Leighton was elected as a judge with the Circuit Court of Cook County, Illinois, serving from 1964–69. He was appointed as a judge with the First District Appellate Court of Illinois, serving from 1969-76. Leighton was the first African American to hold this position in the State of Illinois.[3][13]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_N._Leighton

Leighton became a Life Member in the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) in 1964. He had served the Chicago branch of the NAACP for several years as president and general counsel.

In 2005 the United States Postal Service located at 695 Pleasant Street in his hometown of New Bedford, Massachusetts, was renamed as the "Honorable Judge George N. Leighton Post Office Building" in his honor.
When Mr. Leighton moved to Chicago in the 1940s, he and other African-Americans could not join local bar associations or rent space at most downtown office buildings. But by the end of his six-decade career he was one of the most accomplished lawyers in the city’s history.


----------



## noirua (17 June 2018)

*Matthew Tyler Murphy* (December 29, 1929 – June 15, 2018[1]),[2] known as *Matt* "*Guitar*" *Murphy*, was an American blues guitarist. He was associated with the bands The Blues Brothers and Howlin' Wolf.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Murphy_(blues_guitarist)

Matt “Guitar” Murphy, blues sideman who played with the Blues Brothers and legends like Muddy Waters and Howlin’ Wolf, died Friday, June 15, 2018, according to multiple news sources. He was 88.
http://www.legacy.com/news/celebrit...tar-murphy-1929-2018-blues-brothers-guitarist


----------



## noirua (17 June 2018)

*Samuel Frederick "Ted" Dabney Jr.* (May 2, 1937 – May 26, 2018) was an American electrical engineer, and the co-founder, alongside Nolan Bushnell, of Atari, Inc. He is recognized as developing the basics of video circuitry principles that were used for _Computer Space_ and later _Pong_, one of the first and most successful arcade games.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Dabney


----------



## noirua (17 June 2018)

*Joseph Li Mingshu* (Chinese: 李明述; December 1924 – 15 June 2018) was a Chinese clandestine Roman Catholic bishop.
Bishop Li was born in village Lijia, Shandong in the Roman Catholic family in December 1924. He joined the theological seminary after a school and a minor seminary education and was ordained a priest on April 11, 1949. He worked as a teacher in the schools and theologian seminaries. From 1994 he served as an Administrator of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Qingdao and later was clandestinely consecrated as a diocesan bishop of the same diocese on August 13, 2000. He served as bishop here until his death. Bishop Li was recognised by the Chinese government but never joined the Chinese Patriotic Catholic Association.[1][2]
Https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Li_Mingshu


----------



## noirua (19 June 2018)

*Zhao Nanqi* (Chinese: 趙南起; Korean: 조남기; *Cho Nam-gi*; 20 April 1927 – 17 June 2018) was a Chinese general and politician. Born in Japanese-ruled Korea (in today's South Korea), he moved with his family to Jilin, China as a child. He distinguished himself as a logistics officer of the People's Volunteer Army during the Korean War. After the war, he served in the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Jilin Military District and as Vice Governor of Jilin province. He later served in top leadership positions in the PLA as Director of the General Logistics Department (1987–1992), member of the Central Military Commission, and President of the PLA Academy of Military Science (1992–1995). He attained the rank of general in 1988. From 1998 to 2003 he served as a Vice Chairperson of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhao_Nanqi


http://www.chinavitae.com/biography/Zhao_Nanqi


----------



## MrBurns (20 June 2018)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-20/peter-thomson-five-time-british-open-golf-winner-dies/9889790


----------



## noirua (21 June 2018)

*Princess Elisabeth of Denmark*, RE (_Elisabeth Caroline-Mathilde Alexandrine Helena Olga Thyra Feodora Estrid Margrethe Désirée_; 8 May 1935 – 19 June 2018) was the daughter of Hereditary Prince Knud and Hereditary Princess Caroline-Mathilde of Denmark, and was a first cousin of the present Danish monarch, Queen Margrethe II.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Elisabeth_of_Denmark

https://people.com/royals/princess-elisabeth-of-denmark-dies/


----------



## noirua (21 June 2018)

*Dr. Adel Mahmoud, Who Was Credited With HPV and Rotavirus Vaccines, Dies at 76*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/19/obituaries/dr-adel-mahmoud-76-dies-credited-with-major-vaccines.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=8&pgtype=sectionfront

https://www.princeton.edu/news/2018...h-leader-and-princeton-faculty-member-dies-76


----------



## noirua (21 June 2018)

*Sándor Kányádi* (Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈʃaːndor ˈkaːɲaːdi]; May 10, 1929 – June 20, 2018) was an ethnic Hungarian poet and translator from the region of Transylvania, Romania. He was one of the most famous and beloved contemporary Hungarian poets. He was a major contributor to Hungarian children's literature. His works have been translated into English, Finnish, Estonian, Swedish, German, French, Romanian and Portuguese.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sándor_Kányádi


----------



## noirua (21 June 2018)

*Sophie Gradon Dead: 'Love Island' Star Dies, Aged 32*
https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/sophie-gradon-dead-love-island_uk_5b2b7755e4b0040e273fe20e


----------



## noirua (21 June 2018)

*Ivan Fedorovych Drach* (Ukrainian: Іва́н Фе́дорович Драч, 17 October 1936 – 19 June 2018) was a Ukrainian poet, screenwriter, literary critic, politician, and political activist.[1][3]

Drach played an important role in the founding of Rukh – the People's Movement of Ukraine – and led the organisation from 1989 to 1992.[1]
human rights activism with participation in the Soviet dissident movement and People's Movement of Ukraine. 
USSR State Prize, Order of the Red Banner of Labour, Hero of Ukraine, Shevchenko National Prize, Antonovych Prize, Order of Prince Yaroslav the Wise
[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivan_Drach[/URL]


----------



## noirua (22 June 2018)

*Hanabiko "Koko"* (July 4, 1971 – June 19, 2018) was a female western lowland gorilla who is known for having learned a large number of hand signs from a modified version of American Sign Language (ASL).
Her instructor and caregiver, animal psychologist Francine "Penny" Patterson, reported that Koko was able to understand more than 1,000 signs of what Patterson calls "Gorilla Sign Language" (GSL).[2] In contrast to other experiments attempting to teach sign language to non-human primates, Patterson simultaneously exposed Koko to spoken English from an early age. Reports state that Koko understood approximately 2,000 words of spoken English, in addition to the signs.[3] Koko's life and learning process has been described by Patterson and some of her collaborators in a number of books, peer reviewed articles, and on a website.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koko_(gorilla)


*Koko The Gorilla Dies; Redrew The Lines Of Animal-Human Communication*
https://www.npr.org/2018/06/21/6221...twitter.com&utm_medium=social&t=1529591938679


----------



## bellenuit (23 June 2018)

Interesting. Of all the "Important People" that have died and have been mentioned here, I think Koko The Gorilla is the only one I knew of.


----------



## noirua (23 June 2018)

*Commodore Sir Laurence Whistler Street*, AC, KCMG, KStJ, QC (3 July 1926 – 21 June 2018) was an Australian jurist; formerly the fourteenth and second youngest Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of New South Wales and Lieutenant-Governor of New South Wales.[1] He was the third consecutive generation of his family to have served New South Wales in these offices; the only such case in Australian history.[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurence_Street




*The Honourable Commodore
Sir Laurence Whistler Street
AC, KCMG, KStJ, QC
14th Chief Justice of New South Wales
In office*
28 June 1974 – 1 November 1988
*Appointed by* Elizabeth II
*Preceded by* Sir John Kerr
*Succeeded by* Murray Gleeson
*Lieutenant-Governor of New South Wales
In office*
1 July 1974 – 24 July 1989
*Preceded by* Sir Leslie Herron
*Succeeded by* Murray Gleeson
*Personal details
Born* 3 July 1926
Sydney, New South Wales
*Died* 21 June 2018 (aged 91)
*Nationality* Australian
*Mother* Lady Jessie Street
*Father* Sir Kenneth Whistler Street
*Relatives* Street family
*Alma mater* Sydney Law School
*Military service
Allegiance* Commonwealth of Australia
*Service/branch* Royal Australian Navy
Royal Australian Naval Reserve
*Rank* Commodore
*Battles/wars* World War II


----------



## noirua (23 June 2018)

*Frances Walker-Slocum’s Brilliance and Advocacy: Bringing Black Classical Composers to the Forefront of Oberlin Conservatory*
*Frances Walker-Slocum, who overcame childhood burns that left her arm impaired to become a pioneering classical pianist and the first black female tenured professor at Oberlin College and Conservatory, died on June 9 in Oberlin, Ohio. She was 94.
Http://americanfeminisms.org/frances-walker-slocums-brilliance-and-advocacy-bringing-black-classical-composers-to-the-forefront-of-oberlin-conservatory/*


----------



## noirua (23 June 2018)

*Koro Tainui Wētere* CBE (22 June 1935 – 23 June 2018) was a New Zealand politician. He was an MP from 1969 to 1996, representing the Labour Party.[1] He served as Minister of Māori Affairs in the Fourth Labour Government (1984–1990).[2]
He was a member of the Ngāti Maniapoto tribe.
Wētere became Minister of Māori Affairs when the Labour Party won the 1984 elections.
Wētere was appointed a Commander of the Order of the British Empire in the 1996 New Year Honours, for services to the Māori people.[5]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koro_Wētere


----------



## noirua (23 June 2018)

*Diana Hanbury King, a Leading Teacher in Overcoming Dyslexia, Dies at 90*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/22/obituaries/diana-king-a-leading-teacher-in-overcoming-dyslexia-dies-at-90.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=5&pgtype=sectionfront


Under the aegis of mentor Helene Durbrow, Diana began her nearly seventy-year career in the field of dyslexia at Sidwell Friends School in Washington, D.C., where Anna Gillingham visited regularly to supervise teachers. Prior to that, she had spent time in Southern Rhodesia (now Zimbabwe) on her uncle’s farm, Kildonan; both her uncle and his daughters had what she later realized was dyslexia. Her first teaching job--at Ruzawi--came about by pure chance while she lived there, and thus began a lifelong passion.
https://www.kildonan.org/support-kildonan/diana-hanbury-king


----------



## noirua (23 June 2018)

FINAL JOURNEY
*Daisy Craig Kadibil dead at 95 – Last of Rabbit-Proof Fence girls whose trek home was made into famous film passes away*
*https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6408498/daisy-kadibil-dead-95-last-rabbit-proof-fence-sisters/*

Daisy Kadibil, who has died aged 95, was eight when she was forcibly removed from her Aboriginal mother by the Australian authorities and sent, with her half-sister Molly, 12, and their cousin Gracie, 9, to a bleak government institution to be trained as domestic servants; the story of their escape, and their 1,200-mile trek home, inspired Phillip Noyce’s acclaimed yet harrowing film Rabbit-Proof Fence (2002), starring Kenneth Branagh.


_*Rabbit-Proof Fence*_ is a 2002 Australian drama film directed by Phillip Noyce based on the book _Follow the Rabbit-Proof Fence_ by Doris Pilkington Garimara. It is loosely based on a true story concerning the author's mother Molly, as well as two other mixed-race Aboriginal girls, who ran away from the Moore River Native Settlement, north of Perth, Western Australia, to return to their Aboriginal families, after being placed there in 1931. The film follows the Aboriginal girls as they walk for nine weeks along 1,500 miles (2,400 km) of the Australian rabbit-proof fence to return to their community at Jigalong, while being pursued by white law enforcement authorities and an Aboriginal tracker.[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit-Proof_Fence_(film)


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

Mr. Tully was the New York State commissioner of taxation and finance from 1975 to 1982. He presided during New York City’s fiscal crisis, becoming, in effect, the custodian of the city’s sales tax revenue. That money had been pledged to pay the debt of the Municipal Assistance Corporation, an agency created to borrow funds on behalf of New York City after major banks had refused to give it any more loans.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/18/...ef-dies-at-87.html?smtyp=cur&smid=tw-nytobits


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

*Kim Jong-pil, Political Kingmaker in South Korea, Dies at 92*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/23/...le&region=Footer&contentCollection=Obituaries

*Kim Jong-pil* (Korean pronunciation: [kimdʑoŋpʰil]; January 7, 1926 – June 23, 2018) was a South Korean politician and founder of the Korean Central Intelligence Agency (the KCIA, now the National Intelligence Service), who served as Prime Minister twice, from 1971–1975 president Park Chung-hee (1961-1979) and from 1998–2000 during president Kim Dae-jung (1998-2002).
He participated in the May 16 coup led by Major General Park Chung-hee in 1961 and served in several high-profile offices, including Chairman of the ruling Democratic Republican Party during Park's presidency eighteen years until assassination in 1979.
In 1963, he founded the Democratic Republican Party (South Korea) (민주공화당). In 1971 he first served as Prime Minister of South Korea 1971 to 1975. He assumed the same position from 1998 to 2000.
He served as Korea Scout Association President until June 6, 1969. In 1967 he received the highest distinction of the Scout Association of Japan, the Golden Pheasant Award.[3]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Jong-pil


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

*Kira Heorhiyivna Muratova* (Ukrainian: Кіра Георгіївна Мура́това; née *Korotkova*, 5 November 1934 – 6 June 2018[1][2]) was a Ukrainian award-winning film director, screenwriter and actress, known for her unusual directorial style. Her films underwent a great deal of censorship in the Soviet Union.

Muratova films have been premiering at International Film Festivals in Berlin, Cannes, Moscow, Rome, Venice and others. Next to Aleksandr Sokurov, Muratova is considered to be the most idiosyncratic contemporary Russian-language film director. Muratova's works can be seen as postmodern, employing eclecticism, parody, discontinuous editing, disrupted narration and intense visual and sound stimuli.[6]


It was only during _Perestroyka_ that Muratova received wide public recognition and first awards. In 1988, the International Women's Film Festival Créteil(France) showed a first retrospective of her works. Her film _Among Grey Stones_ was screened in the Un Certain Regard section at the 1988 Cannes Film Festival.[9] In 1990, her film _Asthenic Syndrome_ won the Jury Grand Prix at the Berlinale.[10] 
In 1994, she was awarded the Leopard of Honour for her life oeuvre at The Locarno International Film Festival (Switzerland) and in 2000, she was given the Andrzej Wajda Freedom Award.[6] In 1997, her film _Three Stories_ was entered into the 47th Berlin International Film Festival.[11] 
Her 2002 film _Chekhov's Motifs_ was entered into the 24th Moscow International Film Festival.[12] Her film _The Tuner_ was shown at the Venice Film Festival in 2004. Her films received the Russian "Nika" prize in 1991, 1995, 2005, 2007, 2009 and 2013. In 2005, a retrospective was shown at the Lincoln Center in New York City. In 2013, a full retrospective of her films was shown at the International Film Festival Rotterdam.[13]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kira_Muratova


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

*Felicia Langer* (9 December 1930 – 21 June 2018) was a German-Israeli attorney and human rights activist known for her defence of Palestinian political prisoners in the West Bank and Gaza Strip. She authored several books alleging human rights violations on the part of Israeli authorities. She lived in Germany from 1990 and acquired German citizenship in 2008. In July 2009, President of Germany Horst Köhler awarded her the Federal Cross of Merit, First class, which is the fifth highest of Germany's federal order of merit's eight ranks.[1] The bestowal triggered a public controversy because of her attitude towards the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

Langer was awarded the Federal Cross of Merit, First class, by the President of Germany Horst Köhler following the nomination by the government of Baden-Württemberg, itself based on suggestions by the publicist Evelyn Hecht-Galinski and the city of Tübingen. At the award ceremony, on 16 July 2009 in Stuttgart, the decoration was bestowed by Hubert Wicker, a senior civil servant of Baden-Württemberg’s chancellery.
Langer characterised the criticisms of her distinction on 23 July 2009 as a smear campaign supposed to suppress criticism against Israel and rejected to return the Federal Cross of Merit.[31][32] Several elected officials, including the Mayor of Tübingen Boris Palmer and representatives of the Government of Baden Württemberg, underlined their support for the award.[33]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felicia_Langer


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

• Kathy Mabel Baker, probation officer and Samaritan, born 10 June 1947; died 7 June 2018


Samaritans volunteer whose enduring legacy is the Listeners scheme to help prisoners in distress
Kathy rarely spoke about why she did what she did, although she once said: “Enabling people to talk about how they feel is a real gift.” People from all walks of life, and in particular people in custody, will be eternally grateful that she shared that gift.
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/jun/21/kathy-baker-obituary


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

Rebecca Parris, a husky-voiced jazz singer known for both her blistering scat runs and her deeply affecting interpretations of ballads, died on June 17 in South Yarmouth, Mass. She was 66.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/22/obituaries/rebecca-parris-jazz-singer-is-dead-at-66.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront


*Rebecca Parris* (December 28, 1951 – June 17, 2018) was an American jazz singer. During her career she appeared with Count Basie, Buddy Rich, Wynton Marsalis, Gary Burton, and Dizzy Gillespie.[1]
She performed at the Monterey Jazz Festival, North Sea Jazz Festival, Oslo Jazz Festival, and the International Floating Jazz Festival. She won the Boston Music Awards nine times.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebecca_Parris

Her osteoporosis caused her to lose six inches off her commanding height of six feet and required her to use crutches. But she never stopped performing.


----------



## noirua (24 June 2018)

*Reinhard Hardegen*
Reinhard Hardegen, 2016
*Born* 18 March 1913
Bremen, Germany
*Died* 9 June 2018 (aged 105)
Bremen, Germany
*Allegiance*




Nazi Germany
*Service/branch*



Reichsmarine



Kriegsmarine
*Years of service* 1934–45
*Rank* _Korvettenkapitän_
*Unit* _3rd U-boat Flotilla
2nd U-boat Flotilla_
*Commands held* _U-147_ (11 December 1940–4 April 1941)
_U-123_ (19 May 1941–31 July 1942)
_Marine-Infanterie-Regiment 6_(February–May 1945)
*Battles/wars*
World War II


Battle of the Atlantic
Action of 27 March 1942
*Awards* Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross with Oak Leaves
*Other work* Businessman and Politician
_Korvettenkapitän_ *Reinhard Hardegen* (18 March 1913 – 9 June 2018)[1][2] was a German U-boatcommander during World War II. The last surviving *Ace of the Deep*, he was the 24th-most-successful commander of the war, credited with the having sunk 115,656 gross register tons (GRT) (22 ships). After the war, he spent a year and a half in British captivity before starting a successful oil trading business and serving as a member of Bremen's city council (the _Bürgerschaft_) for over 32 years.[3]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinhard_Hardegen


----------



## noirua (27 June 2018)

Brigadier General *Pavel Vranský* (29 April 1921 – 24 June 2018) was a Czech airman who served with the Royal Air Force during World War II.[1][2]

*Zemřel Pavel Vranský, veterán bojů u Tobruku a letec RAF*
https://ct24.ceskatelevize.cz/domaci/2518996-zemrel-pavel-vransky-veteran-boju-u-tobruku-a-letec-raf

The war hero, who came from a Jewish family in Ostrava, joined the RAF in 1942 and served with the 311 Squadron, which was a Czechoslovak-manned bomber squadron. Prior to that he had fought in Syria and at Tobruk.
*Major Pavel Vranský (1921 - 2018) - Photo gallery*
http://www.pametnaroda.cz/witness/photo/id/677


----------



## noirua (29 June 2018)

*Historian who exposed Beaufort County's unparalleled role in American history dies*
*Her work dismantled the prevailing view that the Reconstruction era following the Civil War was a tragic failure filled with corruption that logically concluded with a Jim Crow system of segregation between whites and a so-called inferior race.*

*During a recent visit to Beaufort, Pulitzer Prize-winning writer and historian Eric Foner, who is considered the nation's leading expert on Reconstruction, said nobody has told the story better than Rose.

"Think about how Beaufort County and the Town of Hilton Head Island are now making financial investments in Mitchelville," he said of the site of a planned village for freedmen on Hilton Head. "For many years, it might not have been looked at, but now it is. It is a way we can honor her, and reflect on her. It's another way we can recapture what happened here in terms of today's dialogue."

https://www.islandpacket.com/opinion/opn-columns-blogs/david-lauderdale/article213919374.html*

*Willie Lee Rose, Historian of Reconstruction, Dies at 91*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/27/obituaries/willie-lee-rose-historian-of-reconstruction-dies-at-91.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## noirua (1 July 2018)

Still alive...
*List of Australian supercentenarians*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Australian_supercentenarians


----------



## noirua (1 July 2018)

*Irena Szewińska*, née *Kirszenstein* (Polish pronunciation: [iˈrɛna ʂɛˈviɲska]; 24 May 1946 – 29 June 2018) was a Polish sprinter who was one of the world's foremost athletes for nearly two decades, in multiple events.[2][3][4][5][6][7] She is the only athlete in history, male or female, to have held the world record in the 100m, the 200m and the 400m.[8]

Between 1964 and 1980 she participated in five Olympic Games, winning seven medals, three of them gold. She also broke six world records and is the only athlete (male or female) to have held a world record in the 100 m, 200 m and the 400 m events. She also won 10 medals in European Championships. Between 1965 and 1979 she gathered 26 national titles and set 38 records in the 100–400 m sprint and long jump.[14]

At her first Olympics in Tokyo in 1964, she took a Silver medal in the Long Jump and 200 metres, and ran the second leg of the Gold medal winning 4 X 100 metre relay team.
In 1966, at the European Athletics Championships she won Gold in the long jump, 200 metres and 4 x 100 metre relay; and took a Silver in the 100 metre sprint.

In the 1974 season, she became the first woman to break the 50-second barrier for 400 metres, and she set a new world record of 22.21 s for 200 metres. At the European Championships in the Rome she won the sprint double of 100 metres and 200 metres, beating the favoured GDR sprinter Renate Stecher; and ran the anchor leg on the 4 x 100 metre relay team which took the bronze. She was ranked number 1 in the world in the 100, 200 and 400 m events in 1974.

She was ranked number 1 in the world 7 times in the 200 metres; 4 times in the 400 metres, and 2 times in the 100 metres; as well as 3 times in the long jump. Over-all, she was ranked 15 years in the top ten at 200 metres, also 4 times number 2, twice at number 3, which just leaves 2 years outside the top 3; (from 1964 to 1977 she was ranked in the top 3 – 200 metre runners in the world) a remarkable achievement. She was ranked 12 times in the 100 metres, 8 times in the long jump and 6 times in the 400 metres (which she took up in 1974).

She was a member of the International Jewish Sports Hall of Fame, and the IAAF Hall of Fame.[18][19]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irena_Szewińska


----------



## noirua (1 July 2018)

*Fuat Sezgin* (24 October 1924 – 30 June 2018) was a Turkish orientalist who specialized in the history of Arabic-Islamic science. He was _professor emeritus_ of the History of Natural Science at Johann Wolfgang Goethe University in Frankfurt, Germany and the founder and honorary director of the Institute of the History of the Arab Islamic Sciences there.[1] He also created museums in Frankfurt and Istanbul with replicas of historical Arabic-Islamic scientific instruments, tools and maps.[2] His best known publication is the 13-volume _Geschichte des Arabischen Schrifttums_, a standard reference in the field.[3]

Fuat Sezgin is the author and editor of numerous publications. His 13-volume work _Geschichte des Arabischen Schrifttums_ (1967-2000) is the cornerstone reference on the history of science and technology in the Islamic world. The 5-volume _Natural Sciences of Islam_ documents the items in the Frankfurt museum. Since 1984 he has edited the _Journal for the History of Arabic-Islamic Science_.

Sezgin received several awards, including the King Faisal International Prize of Islamic Studies in 1978[5] and Order of Merit of the Federal Republic of Germany. He was a member of the Turkish Academy of Sciences,[7] the Academy of the Kingdom of Morocco and academies of Arabic Language in Cairo, Damascus and Baghdad.

In 1968, Sezgin found four previously unknown books of Diophantus' _Arithmetica_ at the shrine of Imam Rezā in the holy Islamic city of Mashad in northeastern Iran.

On 24 September 2012, Melih Gökçek, Mayor of Municipality of Metropolitan Ankara, announced that a square in Ankara was named in honor of Fuat Sezgin. A relief of him created by artist Aslan Başpınar at the square was revealed the same day in the presence of Fuat Sezgin and his spouse Ursula by the mayor.[8]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuat_Sezgin


----------



## noirua (1 July 2018)

*Constance Adams* (16 July 1964 – 25 June 2018) was an American architect who worked in the space program.

Among other projects, Adams was involved in developing the Lockheed-Martin design of an inflatable module for the International Space Station.[4] The module, known as TransHab ("transit habitat"), was designed to provide living quarters for astronauts aboard the space station, including a common room, gymnasium, shower, etc. Budget considerations and delays, as well as politics, meant that the module failed to develop beyond the design stage.[5]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constance_Adams




https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/28/obituaries/constance-adams-architect-of-space-habitats-is-dead-at-53.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## noirua (2 July 2018)

*Arvid Carlsson* (25 January 1923 — 29 June 2018[2][3]) was a Swedish neuropharmacologist who is best known for his work with the neurotransmitter dopamine and its effects in Parkinson's disease. For his work on dopamine, Carlsson was awarded the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine in 2000, along with co-recipients Eric Kandel and Paul Greengard.[4][5]

While working at Astra AB, Carlsson and his colleagues were able to derive the first marketed selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor, zimelidine, from brompheniramine.[4] Zimelidine preceded both Fluoxetine (Prozac) and Fluvoxamine as the first SSRI, but was later withdrawn from the market due to rare cases of Guillain–Barré syndrome.[8]

Carlsson was opposed to the fluoridation of drinking water.[9][10][11] He was a vocal opponent of homeopathy and worked to prevent homeopathic preparations from being classified as medication in Sweden.[2]

Carlsson was still an active researcher and speaker when he was over 90 years old, and together with his daughter Lena, he worked[12] on OSU6162, a dopamine stabilizer alleviating symptoms of post-stroke fatigue.[13]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arvid_Carlsson


When Dr. Carlsson started his research in the 1950s, dopamine, a chemical in the brain, was thought to have little significance. Dr. Carlsson discovered that it was, in fact, an important neurotransmitter — a brain chemical that passes signals from one neuron to the next.

He then found that dopamine was concentrated in the basil ganglia, the portion of the brain that controls movement. He showed that rabbits lost their ability to move after they were given a drug that lowered their dopamine stores; their mobility was restored after they received L-dopa, a drug that is converted into dopamine in the brain.

He then found that dopamine was concentrated in the basil ganglia, the portion of the brain that controls movement. He showed that rabbits lost their ability to move after they were given a drug that lowered their dopamine stores; their mobility was restored after they received L-dopa, a drug that is converted into dopamine in the brain.

All Parkinson’s disease drugs used today work by increasing dopamine signaling in the brain. More than 50 years after Dr. Carlsson’s discovery, L-dopa remains the mainstay treatment.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/01/...95.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## noirua (4 July 2018)

Rajmata *Krishna Kumari* (10 February 1926[1][2] – 3 July 2018) was the last reigning Maharani of Marwar-Jodhpur (1947–1949), a state of Rathores.[3]After the death of her husband Maharaja Hanuwant Singh, she was Regent for son, Maharaja Gaj Singh II.

She was also known as HH Maharani Krishna Kumari Ba Sahiba of Dhrangadhra. She had opened a Girls' school in jodhpur, Rajamata Krishna Kumari Girls' Public school ,which is amongst the best girls' school of India. She died on July 3 2018, in Jodhpur, aged 92.[4]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishna_Kumari_(regent)


----------



## noirua (6 July 2018)

*Shoko Asahara* (麻原 彰晃 _Asahara Shōkō_, March 2, 1955 – July 6, 2018), born *Chizuo Matsumoto* (松本 智津夫 _Matsumoto Chizuo_) was the founder of the Japanese doomsday cult group Aum Shinrikyo. Asahara was convicted for being the mastermind behind the 1995 sarin gas attack on the Tokyo subway and several other crimes, for which he was sentenced to death in 2004. In June 2012, his execution was postponed due to further arrests of Aum Shinrikyo members.[1] He was executed by hanging on July 6, 2018.[2][3]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoko_Asahara


----------



## noirua (6 July 2018)

*Eugene Pitt, Doo-Wop Singer With Staying Power, Dies at 80*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/05/obituaries/eugene-pitt-doo-wop-singer-with-staying-power-dies-at-80.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront
*Eugene Sampson Pitt* (November 6, 1937 – June 29, 2018) was an American musician and the founding member of The Jive Five. He formed a group with some school friends in 1954 called the Genies, in which he was the lead singer. There were no recordings from this group.


----------



## noirua (7 July 2018)

*Claude Lanzmann* (French: [lanzman]; 27 November 1925 – 5 July 2018) was a French filmmaker known for the Holocaust documentary film _Shoah_ (1985).

Lanzmann disagreed, sometimes angrily, with attempts to understand the why of Hitler, stating that the evil of Hitler cannot or should not be explained and that to do so is immoral and an obscenity.[11]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Lanzmann
	

		
			
		

		
	







PARIS — French Director Claude Lanzmann, whose 9½-hour masterpiece “Shoah” bore unflinching witness to the Holocaust through the testimonies of Jewish victims, German executioners and Polish bystanders, has died at the age of 92.
https://nypost.com/2018/07/05/frenc...26.242777598.1530953389-1616443526.1530953389

_*Shoah*_ is a 1985 French documentary film about the Holocaust,[a] directed by Claude Lanzmann. Over nine hours long and 11 years in the making, the film presents Lanzmann's interviews with survivors, witnesses and perpetrators during visits to German Holocaust sites across Poland, including extermination camps.[5]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoah_(film)

A *Shoah foundation* is an organization that exists to further the remembrance of the Shoah (Holocaust) of World War II. There are currently two major foundations that are internationally active.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoah_foundation

*Mémorial de la Shoah* is the holocaust museum in Paris, France.[1] The memorial is in the district of Le Marais, in the third and fourth arrondissement, which had a large Jewish population at the beginning of WWII.[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mémorial_de_la_Shoah


----------



## noirua (7 July 2018)

*Kimishige "Kimi" Ishizaka* (石坂 公成 _Ishizaka Kimishige_, 3 December 1925, Tokyo – July 6, 2018) is a Japanese scientist who discovered the antibody class IgE in 1966.[1] His work was regarded as a major breakthrough in the understanding of allergy. He was awarded the 1973 Gairdner Foundation International Award and the 2000 Japan Prize for his work in immunology.[2][3] He was elected a member of the United States National Academy of Sciences in 1983. Pupils include Tadamitsu Kishimoto, who worked with him at Johns Hopkins. He conducted much of his scientific work together with his wife, Teruko (Terry).[4]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kimishige_Ishizaka




Ishizaka received numerous awards for his work in allergy and immunology. In 1972 he received the Passano Foundation Award, and in 1973 the German Paul Ehrlich and Ludwig Darmstaedter Prize. 1973 saw him winning the prestigious Gairdner Foundation International Award, the Takeda Medical Awardand the first Scientific Achievement Award of the International Association of Allergology. In 1974 he received the Asahi Cultural Award, the Emperor's Award by the Japan Academy, and the Japanese Order of Culture.[2]


----------



## noirua (8 July 2018)

It is not for me to say what is right or wrong, good or bad, and whether that good or bad should be included as important. Sometimes including bad at least publicises in some small way that, that which is important is not always good - noirua
-----
*Gudrun Burwitz, Ever-Loyal Daughter of Himmler, Is Dead at 88*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/06/obituaries/gudrun-burwitz-ever-loyal-daughter-of-himmler-is-dead-at-88.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront




--
*Gudrun Margarete Elfriede Emma Anna Burwitz* (née *Himmler*, 8 August 1929 – 24 May 2018) was the daughter of Margarete Himmler and Heinrich Himmler, _Reichsführer-SS_, leading member of the Nazi Party(NSDAP), and chief architect of the Final Solution.[1] After the Allied victory, she was arrested and made to testify at the Nuremberg trials. Never renouncing Nazi ideology, she consistently fought to defend her father’s reputation and became closely involved in Neo-Nazi groups that give support to ex-members of the SS. She married Wulf Dieter Burwitz, an official of the extremist NPD.

She married the journalist and author Wulf Dieter Burwitz, who would become a party official in the Bavarian section of the far-right NPD,[3] and had two children. She was affiliated with _Stille Hilfe_ ("Silent Aid"), an organization formed to aid former SS members, which assisted Klaus Barbie ("the Butcher of Lyon") of the Lyon Gestapo and Martin Sommer, otherwise known as the "Hangman of Buchenwald", and she reportedly continued to support a Protestant old people's home in Pullach, near Munich.[9]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gudrun_Burwitz


----------



## noirua (10 July 2018)

*Hans Günter Winkler* (24 July 1926 – 9 July 2018) was a German show jumping rider. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
He is the only show jumper to date to have won five Olympic gold medals and seven total Olympic medals, and the only equestrian in any discipline to compete and win medals in six different Olympic Games. In the 1950s and 1960s Winkler was one of Germany's most popular athletes.

Winkler won five gold medals in jumping (in addition to the four individual medals with the German team) between 1956 and 1976, and a silver medal and a bronze medal.[6] He is one of the most successful German Olympic athletes, third only to Isabell Werth and Reiner Klimke for gold medals produced in German equestrian competition. He was athlete of the year in 1955 and 1956.[7][8] Winkler retired from jumping on 13 July 1986 with the conclusion of the Aachen tournament.[3] Winkler worked as a trainer for the German Olympic teams, along with Paul Schockemöhle and Herbert Mayer, leading them to success in Seoul in 1988.[2] He consulted companies who wanted to sponsor equestrian sport, organized tournaments, and worked for the development of young riders.[8]

In May 2000, Winkler was the first recipient of the award _Goldene Sportpyramide_ of the Stiftung Deutsche Sporthilfe (de).[3][10] On 12 June 2008, he received the Federal Cross of Merit in Warendorf from Ingo Wolf (de), minister of interior and sport in North Rhine-Westphalia. He also received the media prize Bambi Award.[3]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Günter_Winkler 

*Hans Günter Winkler on Halla winning the Olympic Gold in Stockholm 1956*


*Hans Günter Winkler Gala CHIO 2016*


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 July 2018)

noirua said:


> It is not for me to say what is right or wrong, good or bad, and whether that good or bad should be included as important. Sometimes including bad at least publicises in some small way that, that which is important is not always good - noirua
> -----
> *Gudrun Burwitz, Ever-Loyal Daughter of Himmler, Is Dead at 88*



That's okay if you don't want to denounce the holocaust and it's perpetrators. There were millions who died fighting it along with the victims and millions who denounce it. Another piece of Nazi ideological trash died and that is good.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2018)

Ralph Paige, a nationally prominent advocate for black farmers who fought to save their land and to win them financial compensation for what they contended were years of government discrimination, died on June 28 in Atlanta. He was 74.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/06/obituaries/ralph-paige-who-fought-for-black-farmers-dies-at-74.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=5&pgtype=sectionfront


The farm and civil rights movements have lost a giant. Ralph Paige, who led the Federation of Southern Cooperatives from 1969-2015, fought and worked tirelessly his whole life for social and economic justice in the South, especially for Black and rural farmers and landowners. Ralph built cooperatives, bringing people together to build power, and he exemplified the spirit of cooperatives in everything he did.


----------



## tech/a (12 July 2018)

Greggy a good friend of mine 
Died today at 5.30 
Throat cancer got him in the end 
Until we meet again buddy


----------



## noirua (13 July 2018)

*Abbas Amir-Entezam* (Persian: عباس امیرانتظام‎, 18 August 1932 – 12 July 2018) was the spokesman and deputy prime minister in the Interim Cabinet of Mehdi Bazargan in 1979. In 1981 he was sentenced to life imprisonment on charges of spying for the U.S., a charge critics suggest was a cover for retaliation against his early opposition to theocratic government in Iran. He was "the longest-held political prisoner in the Islamic Republic of Iran".[1] According to Fariba Amini, as of 2006 he had "been in jail for 17 years and in and out of jail for the last ten years, altogether for 27 years."[2]





In December 1979 Bazargan asked Entezam, who had been serving as ambassador to Sweden, to come back quickly to Tehran.[2] Upon returning to Tehran, he was arrested[2] because of allegations based on some documents retrieved from U.S. embassy takeover, and imprisoned for a life term. He was released in 1998, but in less than 3 months,[8] he was arrested again because of an interview with Tous daily newspaper, one of the reformist newspapers of the time.

In smuggled letters, Entezam has related that on three separate occasions, he had been taken blindfolded to the execution chamber - once being kept "there two full days while the Imam contemplated his death warrant." He has spent 555 days in solitary confinement, and in cells so "overcrowded that inmates took turns sleeping on the floor - each person rationed to thee hours of sleep every 24 hours." He suffered permanent ear damage, skin disease, and spinal deformities."[9] He has attacked the regime saying

Islam is a religion of care, compassion, and forgiveness. This regime makes it a religion of destruction, death, and torture.[9]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbas_Amir-Entezam

*ABBAS AMIR-ENTEZAM: A SONG OF PATIENCE AND RESILIENCE*
*https://tavaana.org/en/content/abbas-amir-entezam-song-patience-and-resilience*






Celebrating Nosratollah Amini's life held on June 28, 2008


----------



## noirua (13 July 2018)

Laura Soveral was born on March 23, 1933 in Benguela, Angola, Portugal as Maria Laura de Soveral Rodrigues. She was an actress, known for Tabu (2012), Angústia para o Jantar(1975) and Alice (2005). See full bio »
*Laura Soveral* (23 March 1933 in Benguela, Angola-12 July 2018) was a Portuguese actress. She has performed in more than seventy films since 1966.[1]

Children: Maria do Soveral Caetano, Rui Manuel da Silva, Paula do Soveral Ribeiro da Silva, Mário Gastão do Soveral Ribeiro da Silva






*Faleceu a atriz Laura Soveral, aos 85 anos*
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/faleceu-a-atriz-laura-soveral


----------



## noirua (15 July 2018)

Standards among important people dying has dropped off of late. Last time it happened a gorilla was included and now a horse.

*Naturalism *(19 October 1988 – 13 July 2018) was a New Zealand-bred Australian-trained Thoroughbredracehorse.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturalism_(horse)

*Naturalism dies aged 29*
https://www.bloodstock.com.au/news/story.php?id=28953#Ow1DpMlKSs9VsOqZ.97





Naturalism splits The Phantom and The Phantom Chance in the 1993 Caulfield Stakes





[_The AJC Derby trophy Naturalism won in 1992_]




[_Naturalism enjoying life at Meringo Stud in September 2016_]


----------



## noirua (16 July 2018)

*Nancy Barbato Sinatra, 101, an Idol’s First Wife and Lasting Confidante, Dies*
*Nancy Barbato Sinatra, the first wife of singer Frank Sinatra and the mother of his three children remained a comforting source of stability — and home-cooked meals — for the tempestuous entertainer for decades, she died on July 13. 
*




Frank Sinatra had met Nancy Barbato in Long Branch, New Jersey in the late 1930s, where he spent most of the summer working as a lifeguard.[464] He agreed to marry her after an incident at "The Rustic Cabin" which led to his arrest.[aj] Sinatra had numerous extramarital affairs,[468] and gossip magazines published details of affairs with women including Marilyn Maxwell, Lana Turner, and Joi Lansing.[469][ak]


----------



## noirua (17 July 2018)

*Raymond Emery* (September 28, 1982 – July 15, 2018) was a Canadian professional ice hockey goaltenderwho played in the National Hockey League (NHL) for 11 seasons. Emery was chosen 99th overall by the Ottawa Senators in the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.
During the 2006–07 season, he led the Ottawa Senators to the Stanley Cup Finals. It was the Senators' first appearance in the finals since 1927.[1]
His teammates and fans often referred to him as "Razor" or "Sugar Ray" for his aggressive playing style.[2][3] He won a Stanley Cupchampionship with the Chicago Blackhawks in 2013.

Emery received numerous awards and accolades. In April 2013, he won the William M. Jennings Trophyalong with teammate Corey Crawford, awarded to the goaltender or goaltenders who give up the fewest goals in the season.
Emery finished the 2012-13 season with a 1.94 goals against average and a 0.922 save percentage. His 17 wins included 12 straight to start the year, the best such streak in NHL history.
Emery was a two-time Bill Masterton Memorial Trophy[4] finalist for his dedication and perseverance.

On July 15, 2018, Emery went swimming with several friends at the Royal Hamilton Yacht Club in Hamilton, Ontario. He went for a dive and did not resurface. His body was found later in the day by Hamilton Police.[82]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Emery
Emery's body was recovered just before 3 p.m. Sunday. Hamilton Police said a cause of death would be confirmed after a post-mortem.


Emery battled avascular necrosis, the same serious hip ailment that ended two-sport star Bo Jackson's career and came back to play. He and fellow Blackhawks netminder Corey Crawford combined to win the William Jennings Trophy for allowing the league's fewest goals during the lockout-shortened 2013 season and finished seventh in Vezina Trophy voting.


----------



## noirua (19 July 2018)

*Robert Keating, Judge Who Backed Jail Alternatives, Dies at 76*
*Prostitutes, graffiti vandals and other minor offenders were offered alternative sentences, including clearing litter and painting over defaced property, coupled with mental health and sexual abuse counseling and monitored drug treatment.*

*The goal was not only to reduce crime (by one count, an offender who completed a drug-treatment program was 71 percent less likely to be rearrested) but also to instill confidence within the community that the criminal justice system could function fairly and efficiently.

Similar courts were soon established elsewhere in the city and in, among other places, Britain, South Africa and Australia.

He pressed prosecutors and the courts for tougher enforcement of gun laws and speedier trials. He was named administrative judge for the Criminal Court in 1984.

In 2002 he was named to lead the New York State Judicial Institute, a training and research partnership among the governor, the legislature, the court system and Pace University.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/18/obituaries/robert-keating-judge-who-backed-jail-alternatives-dies-at-76.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=5&pgtype=sectionfront*


----------



## noirua (19 July 2018)

*

Denis Yuryevich Ten* (Денис Юрьевич Тен; 13 June 1993 — 19 July 2018) was a Kazakh figure skater. [1]He was the 2014 Olympic bronze medalist, a two-time World medalist (silver in 2013, bronze in 2015), the 2015 Four Continents champion, the 2017 Winter Universiade champion, and a five-time national champion of Kazakhstan.

Ten was the first skater from Kazakhstan to stand on the podium at the World Championships, Four Continents Championships, Asian Winter Games, and Olympic Games. At the 2008–09 ISU Junior Grand Prix event in Belarus, he became the first skater from Kazakhstan to win an International Skating Unioncompetition. His other accomplishments include qualifying two spots for his country in the men's event at the 2010 and 2014 Winter Olympics.

Ten was the official ambassador for the Olympic Bidding Committee "Almaty 2022". He was a member of the Astana Presidential Sports Club[2] and the Political Party "Nur Otan". In 2013, he began producing his own ice show, "Denis Ten and Friends". In summer 2014, he announced his co-operation with All That Sports management company established by Yuna Kim.

In July 2015, the media reported on Ten's interest in photography. There is a separate social media page, where he posted he photos he took. Celebrities who have modeled for or collaborated with him include Dinara Baktybayeva, Aissulu Azimbayeva, Aliya Telebarisova (Kazakhstani actresses), Sabina Altynbekova, and Serik Sapiyev.[11]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denis_Ten


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2018)

Evan Whitton, award winning corruption busting journalist has died aged 90.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evan_Whitton


----------



## noirua (21 July 2018)

Cardinal Jean-Louis Tauran, a champion of interfaith dialogue as a top Vatican diplomat and the man who announced Pope Francis’s election to the world, died on July 5 in Hartford. He was 75.

But he was best known for his work as the Vatican’s foreign minister, from 1975 to 1983, which gained him a reputation as a tireless behind-the-scenes diplomat. That reputation persuaded Pope Benedict XVI in 2007 to appoint him president of the Pontifical Council for Interreligious Dialogue, shortly after the pope gave a speech in which he quoted a 14th-century Byzantine emperor as calling Islam “evil and inhuman,” offending Muslims and spurring protests against the Roman Catholic Church all over the world.

When Cardinal Tauran traveled to Saudi Arabia three months ago to meet King Salman and sign a cooperation accord with the Saudi authorities, he said that people everywhere were threatened “not by the clash of civilizations, but by the clash of forms of ignorance and radicalism.” Over the years, in his speeches to Muslims, Hindus and Buddhists, he reiterated that all men and women of good will should work for dialogue and tolerance.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/20/obituaries/jean-louis-tauran-top-vatican-diplomat-is-dead-at-75.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=5&pgtype=sectionfront




*Jean-Louis Pierre Tauran* (French: [ʒɑ̃lwi toʁɑ̃]; 5 April 1943 – 5 July 2018) was a French cardinal of the Catholic Church. When he died, he had been the president of the Pontifical Council for Interreligious Dialoguesince 2007 and Camerlengo of the Holy Roman Church since the end of 2014. He was made a cardinal in 2003 and was the Cardinal Protodeacon from 2011 to 2014. His earlier career included almost thirty years in the diplomatic service of the Holy See and several years as the Vatican's chief archivist and librarian.

In a breakfast meeting with journalists, in March, 2008, Tauran said Rowan Williams, the Anglican Archbishop of Canterbury, had been "mistaken and naive" for suggesting that some aspects of Sharia law in Britain were unavoidable. He also lamented the fact that relations with Islam so dominated interreligious dialogue, and that all religions needed to be addressed on equal terms with none assigned second-class status.[18]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Louis_Tauran


----------



## noirua (23 July 2018)

*Denis Anthony "Denny" Mitchison* CMG (6 September 1919 – 2 July 2018) was a British bacteriologist.[1][2]

He published about 250 papers dealing with (1) factors slowing the growth of tubercle bacilli that might account for the lengthy duration of treatment, including the first paper on the effects of anaerobic culture; (2) with Jean Dickinson on post-antibiotic effects to account for the success of intermittent drug dosage; (3) the curious characteristics of attenuated South Indian strains of TB; (4) the response to treatment when the strains were initially resistant to the drugs allowing identification of the action of individual drugs.

After his retirement in 1985, he continued working first at the Royal Postgraduate Medical School, Hammersmith and then at St George's, University of London. With Dr Amina Jindani and colleagues in South Africa, he developed the technique of measuring the early bactericidal activity of drugs, which is now standard practice as the initial step in the phase II of clinical development of new drugs. He also introduced the concept of the 8-week phase II study with the proportion of patients obtaining negative sputum culture at 8 weeks, a standard assessment in most such studies. More recently he developed (with Dr Geraint Davies and the South African MRC) a new type of phase II 8-week study using modelling of counts of TB in sputum during treatment. He has done work on several new anti-TB drugs and participated in clinical trials on high dosage rifamycins. He finally stopped regular work at the age of 95. Mitchison died in July 2018 at the age of 98.[3]


Denis "Denny" Mitchison, who has died aged 98, was part of the research team which developed a treatment regime for tuberculosis and proved its effectiveness through clinical trials in London; he later helped to design a ground-breaking care programme in India.


----------



## noirua (24 July 2018)

*Burton Richter* (March 22, 1931 – July 18, 2018)[3][4] was an American physicist. He led the Stanford Linear Accelerator Center (SLAC) team which co-discovered the J/ψ meson in 1974, alongside the Brookhaven National Laboratory (BNL) team led by Samuel Ting for which they won Nobel Prize for Physics in 1976. This discovery was part of the so-called November Revolution of particle physics. He was the SLAC director from 1984 to 1999.

As a professor at Stanford University, Richter built a particle accelerator called SPEAR (Stanford Positron-Electron Asymmetric Ring) with the help of David Ritson and the support of the U.S. Atomic Energy Commission. With it he led a team that discovered a new subatomic particle he called a _ψ_ (psi). This discovery was also made by the team led by Samuel Ting at Brookhaven National Laboratory, but he called the particle _J_. The particle thus became known as the J/ψ meson. Richter and Ting were jointly awarded the 1976 Nobel Prize in Physics for their work.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burton_Richter

Burton Richter, whose discovery of an unexpected particle revealed a new building block of matter and brought him a share of the 1976 Nobel Prize in Physics, died on Wednesday at Stanford Hospital in Stanford, California. He was 87.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/obituaries/burton-richter-a-nobel-winner-for-plumbing-matter-dies-at-87.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## sptrawler (26 July 2018)

Sergio Marchionne, Dies age 66, Saved Chrysler/Fiat from collapse post GFC and CEO of Ferrari.

https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/25/news/companies/sergio-marchionne-obit/index.html


----------



## noirua (29 July 2018)

*Aiko Herzig Yoshinaga, whose research led to internment reparations, dies at 93*
*https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.91bdf5175fb1*
*



*
*Aiko Herzig-Yoshinaga (August 5, 1925 – July 18, 2018) was an American political activist who played a major role in the Japanese American redress movement. She was the lead researcher of the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, a bipartisan federal committee appointed by Congress in 1980 to review the causes and effects of the Japanese American incarceration during World War II. Herzig-Yoshinaga, who was confined in the Manzanar, California and Jerome and Rohwer, Arkansas concentration camps as a young woman,[1] uncovered government documents that debunked the wartime administration's claims of "military necessity" and helped compile the CWRIC's final report, Personal Justice Denied, which led to the issuance of a formal apology and reparations for former camp inmates. She also contributed pivotal evidence and testimony to the Hirabayashi, Korematsu and Yasui coram nobis cases.*

*Aiko Louise Yoshinaga was born in Sacramento, California in 1924, the fifth of six children.[2] Her parents, Sanji Yoshinaga and Shigeru Kinuwaki, had immigrated from Kyushu, Japan's Kumamoto Prefecture.[3] In 1933, Yoshinaga's family moved to Los Angeles.[4]*

In the 1960s, Herzig-Yoshinaga became involved with Asian Americans for Action, a civil rights organization. In 1978, she married John "Jack" Herzig and moved to Washington, D.C. At the prompting of her friend, Michi Weglyn, Yoshinaga began looking into the records of the government agencies responsible for the internment that had recently been made available to the public in the National Archives.[3] Often putting in fifty- or sixty-hour weeks, she worked to retrieve and catalog thousands of significant documents over the next several years.[5]

Yoshinaga joined the National Council for Japanese American Redress in 1980 (the same year the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians was created) and contributed her archival research to NCJAR's class-action lawsuit seeking reparations from the government. The following year, in 1981, Herzig-Yoshinaga was hired by the CWRIC as its lead researcher, and she soon after unearthed one of the most significant pieces of evidence in the case for redress.[5][6] The wartime military leadership had attempted to destroy its "Final Report on Japanese Evacuation from the West Coast", which explicitly stated that intelligence sources agreed Japanese Americans posed no threat to U.S. security, in 1943; Herzig-Yoshinaga tracked down the single remaining copy of the "Final Report" and shared it with the CWRIC, NCJAR and redress activists.[5] Thanks in large part to the discovery of this document, the convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi, Fred Korematsu, and Minoru Yasui were overturned, and the Civil Liberties Act of 1988 granted an official apology and $20,000 to each camp survivor or their heirs.[6]

Aiko Herzig-Yoshinaga was widowed when Jack Herzig died in 2005.[8] In 2016, Herzig was the subject of a documentary entitled _Rebel with a Cause_, by Janice D. Tanaka. Aiko Herzig-Yoshinaga died in 2018, aged 92 years, in Torrance, California.[9]
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aiko_Herzig-Yoshinaga*


----------



## noirua (31 July 2018)

Doris Arndt, whose ability to command big cats and bears made her one of Europe’s best-known circus animal trainers in the 1950s and ’60s, a time when men dominated such acts, died on June 21 in Berlin. She was 88.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/29/obituaries/doris-arndt-celebrated-animal-trainer-is-dead-at-88.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront








Doris Arndt with a pyramid of polar bears, her most popular act. Friendly and cuddly? Not necessarily. “A polar bear will destroy anything that is weak,” she said.


----------



## noirua (20 August 2018)

*Ronald Leslie Moore* MBE (8 March 1933 – 18 August 2018) was a New Zealand international speedway rider. He twice won the Individual World Speedway Championship, in 1954 and 1959.
Moore was born in Hobart, Tasmania in 1933. He moved with his family to New Zealand when he was still a child, and although he was born in Australia, Moore has always considered himself to be a New Zealander and always rode under the flag of his adopted home.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronnie_Moore_(speedway_rider)

In 1950 at the age of 17, Moore was the youngest rider ever to qualify for the final of the Speedway World Championship. He won the championship in 1954 and again in 1959. He also finished runner up on three further occasions. His first win was all the more notable given the facts that he was still only 21 years of age, that he was riding with a broken leg and that he won with a maximum score.[2]



Goes off with a really big bang!


----------



## noirua (25 August 2018)

*Hilary Lister (1972 – 19 August 2018) was a British record-breaking quadriplegic sailor. She suffered from the progressive condition reflex sympathetic dystrophy and controlled her ship by using sip-and-puff technology for steering and sails.[1]*

*On 23 August 2005, Lister was the first quadriplegic to sail solo across the English Channel (in 6 hours and 13 minutes). On 24 July 2007, she became the first female quadriplegic to sail solo around the Isle of Wight (in 11 hours 4 minutes). She won the Sunday Times Helen Rollason Award for Inspiration in 2005. She set off to sail solo around Great Britain on 16 June 2008.[2] Bad weather and technical problems forced her to suspend the attempt on 13 August 2008.[3]*

*On 21 May 2009, Hilary Lister resumed her attempt from Plymouth. By 14 August she had reached Bridlington, Yorkshire on the east coast. She reached the end of her journey, Dover in Kent, on the evening of 31 August 2009, becoming the first disabled woman to sail solo around Britain.*

*On 8 January 2010, at the Tullett Prebon London International Boat Show, Lister announced her intention to compete in the 2011 Fastnet Race in a Class 40 boat. In April 2010, Hilary sailed around the Kingdom of Bahrain in support of Bahrain Mobility International.*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Lister*

*Hilary Lister, a Quadriplegic Who Sailed Solo*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/22/obituaries/hilary-lister-dead.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=9&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## noirua (2 September 2018)

*Queeneth Ndaba, Champion of South African Jazz, Dies at 81*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/27/obituaries/queeneth-ndaba-champion-of-south-african-jazz-dies-at-81.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=8&pgtype=sectionfront






Queeneth Ndaba, a South African jazz advocate who managed Johannesburg’s most influential home of art and culture during the darkest days of apartheid, died on Aug. 15 at a hospital in Boksburg. She was 81.

http://www.theheritageportal.co.za/article/dorkay-house-hangs
Queeneth Ndaba has been associated with Dorkay House for decades. I had phoned her to ask about the two places and after we chatted for a while, she invited me to come and visit her. She told me to meet her at Madiba Village, opposite the Bantu Men’s Social Centre.


----------



## noirua (2 September 2018)

According to the _South China Morning Post_, a family spokesperson confirmed that Winnie Ho Yuen-ki passed away on 5 June 2018 at Hong Kong Sanatorium & Hospital following a long battle with illness.
She was thrust under the spotlight over her business dispute with her brother in the 2000s, and more recently in a court case highlighting an old affair with cousin and billionaire Eric Hotung

Ho worked alongside her brother at Sociedade de Turismo e Diversoes de Macau (STDM) – the Macau gaming monopoly he co-founded – for 23 years between 1977 and 2000 but their relationship soured in a family powerplay after liberalization of the Macau casino industry.

After Stanley Ho gained control of STDM, the pair spent the next eight years engaged in legal disputes over Winnie Ho’s interests in the company, finally settling in 2008 when STDM created its new gaming arm, SJM Holdings.

Stanley Ho has himself been gravely ill since suffering a bad fall in 2009 and stepped down as Chairman of SJM earlier this year. Daughter Daisy Ho has since taken over that role. Stanley Ho also stepped down as Executive Chairman of Shun Tak Holdings in July 2017, with another of his daughters – MGM China Co-Chairperson and Executive Director Pansy Ho – subsequently stepping into the top job.



http://www.macaubusiness.com/macau-winnie-ho-yuen-ki-sister-of-stanley-ho-passed-away-aged-95/


----------



## noirua (3 September 2018)

*Iosif Kobzon, Known as the ‘Russian Frank Sinatra,’ Dies at 80*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/02/obituaries/iosif-kobzon-dies-at-80.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront




He is said to have recorded 3,000 songs, and even after he announced his retirement from singing in 1997 he continued to perform for official holiday observances and for police and military parades. President Vladimir V. Putin, whom Mr. Kobzon supported, issued a statement at Mr. Kobzon’s death calling him “truly a people’s artist, an outstanding Russian cultural personality, a man of immense inner strength, courage and dignity.”

Iosif Davidovich Kobzon was born on Sept. 11, 1937, in Chasov Yar, in the coal-mining region of eastern Ukraine, into a Jewish family. He was proud of that heritage, promoting Russian Jewish culture and standing up to anti-Semitism during his careers as a singer and a politician.

But many in Russia regarded him not only as a national treasure but also as a hero. He performed for troops and workers in Chernobyl just weeks after the nuclear accident there. And in 2002, when Chechen rebels seized hundreds of hostages in a Moscow theater, he was among a handful of negotiators who entered the building to try negotiating with the rebels.


----------



## noirua (14 September 2018)

The *Nanking Massacre* was an episode of mass murder and mass rape committed by Japanese troops against the residents of Nanjing (Nanking), then the capital of the Republic of China, during the Second Sino-Japanese War. The massacre is also known as the *Rape of Nanking* or, using Pinyin romanization, the *Nanjing Massacre* or *Rape of Nanjing*.

The massacre occurred over a period of six weeks starting on December 13, 1937, the day that the Japanese captured Nanjing. During this period, soldiers of the Imperial Japanese Army murdered Chinese civilians and disarmed combatants who numbered an estimated 40,000 to over 300,000,[7][8] and perpetrated widespread rape and looting.[9][10]

After losing the Battle of Shanghai, Chiang Kai-shek knew that the fall of Nanjing was a matter of time. He and his staff realized that they could not risk the annihilation of their elite troops in a symbolic but hopeless defense of the capital. To preserve the army for future battles, most of it was withdrawn. Chiang's strategy was to follow the suggestion of his German advisers to draw the Japanese army deep into China and use China's vast territory as a defensive strength. Chiang planned to fight a protracted war of attrition to wear down the Japanese in the hinterland of China.[22]

Although the massacre is generally described as having occurred over a six-week period after the fall of Nanjing, the crimes committed by the Japanese army were not limited to that period. Many atrocities were reported to have been committed as the Japanese army advanced from Shanghai to Nanjing.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_Massacre


----------



## noirua (28 September 2018)

Ms. Oversteegen and her sister began their resistance careers by distributing pamphlets (“The Netherlands have to be free!”) and hanging anti-Nazi posters (“For every Dutch man working in Germany, a German man will go to the front!”). Their efforts apparently attracted the attention of Frans van der Wiel, commander of the underground Haarlem Council of Resistance, who invited them to join his team — with their mother’s permission.

When she rode her bicycle down the streets of Haarlem in North Holland, firearms hidden in a basket, Nazi officials rarely stopped to question her. When she walked through the woods, serving as a lookout or seductively leading her SS target to a secluded place, there was little indication that she carried a handgun and was preparing an execution.





Yet Freddie Oversteegen and her sister Truus, two years her senior, were rare exceptions — a pair of teenage women who took up arms against Nazi occupiers and Dutch “traitors” on the outskirts of Amsterdam. With Hannie Schaft, a onetime law student with fiery red hair, they sabotaged bridges and rail lines with dynamite, shot Nazis while riding their bikes, and donned disguises to smuggle Jewish children across the country and sometimes out of concentration camps.

In perhaps their most daring act, they seduced their targets in taverns or bars, asked if they wanted to “go for a stroll” in the forest — and “liquidated” them, as Ms. Oversteegen put it, with a pull of the trigger.



After the war ended in 1945, Truus worked as an artist, making paintings and sculptures inspired by her years with the resistance, and wrote a popular memoir, “Not Then, Not Now, Not Ever.” She died in 2016, two years after Prime Minister Mark Rutte awarded the sisters the Mobilization War Cross, a military honor for service in World War II.

For her part, Freddie Oversteegen told Vice that she coped with the traumas of the war “by getting married and having babies.” She married Jan Dekker, taking the name Freddie Dekker-Oversteegen, and raised three children. They survive her, as do her half brother and four grandchildren. Her husband, who worked at the steel company Hoogovens, is deceased.

In interviews, Ms. Oversteegen often spoke of the physics of killing — not the feel of the trigger or kick of the gun, but the inevitable collapse that followed, her victims’ fall to the ground.


----------



## noirua (6 October 2018)

*Rosa Bouglione, Doyenne of a French Circus Family, Dies at 107*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/obituaries/rosa-bouglione-dead.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront

They had seven children. Joseph Bouglione died in 1987. The family said that Ms. Bouglione is survived by a total of 55 children, grandchildren, great-grandchildren and great-great-grandchildren.

The Bougliones began touring with the Cirque d’Hiver in 1935 after rescuing it from bankruptcy the year before. During World War II, with the couple’s Romany roots concealed behind the Bouglione family’s Italian-sounding name, the company was permitted to operate despite the Nazi occupation. The couple protected Jewish performers and secreted weapons for the French Resistance.

As the years went on, Ms. Bouglione moved from performing in the circus to managing it.





	

		
			
		

		
	
The Cirque d’Hiver building in Paris. The Bouglione family has owned the Cirque d’Hiver since 1934.


----------



## noirua (6 October 2018)

*Encosta De Lago* (27 October 1993 – 6 October 2018) was an Australian bred Thoroughbred racehorse that won three group races from eight starts including the Group One (G1), Vic Health Cup against older horses. He was the Leading sire in Australia during 2008 and 2009.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encosta_De_Lago
https://www.breednet.com.au/sire/encosta-de-lago


----------



## SirRumpole (6 October 2018)

noirua said:


> *Encosta De Lago* (27 October 1993 – 6 October 2018) was an Australian bred Thoroughbred racehorse that won three group races from eight starts including the Group One (G1), Vic Health Cup against older horses. He was the Leading sire in Australia during 2008 and 2009.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encosta_De_Lago
> https://www.breednet.com.au/sire/encosta-de-lago





Important *People* who died recently.


----------



## noirua (6 October 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Important *People* who died recently.




Ahhhh yes SirRumpole. I considered that as the racehorse is Australian it counts as a person due to achievements.
However, I have put this to the board of Important People. Congratulations as you have won your appeal. Unfortunately, once again, time has run out to delete it - basically, tough cookies


----------



## SirRumpole (6 October 2018)

noirua said:


> Ahhhh yes SirRumpole. I considered that as the racehorse is Australian it counts as a person due to achievements.
> However, I have put this to the board of Important People. Congratulations as you have won your appeal. Unfortunately, once again, time has run out to delete it - basically, tough cookies




Giddyap !


----------



## tech/a (15 April 2019)

My Dad

Important to me

Friday 7.30 pm
Very relieved 94
Taught me more from what
He didn’t tell me than what he did.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> My Dad




My condolences on your loss.


----------



## qldfrog (15 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> My Dad



Sorry to hear that.rip.
Hope you are coping ok
My thoughts are with you


----------



## Joe Blow (15 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> My Dad
> 
> Important to me
> 
> ...




My condolences. Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## jbocker (15 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> My Dad
> 
> Important to me




And always will be!! 
You will keep learning from him too. 
Enjoy the beautiful memories of him, tech/a.


----------



## Skate (15 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> My Dad
> 
> Important to me
> 
> ...




My deepest condolences.

Skate.


----------



## tech/a (15 April 2019)

Thanks Everyone.
Appreciate your condolences.
I'm fine.
Was far more painful in the week before than
Friday 7.30


----------



## Ann (30 April 2019)

*Les Murray, giant of Australian literature, dead at 80*
_
The internationally renowned Australian poet Les Murray has died aged 80 after a short illness. Murray was famous for a writing style that captured 20th century Australian life and language, especially in rural communities.

One of his early collections, The Vernacular Republic, drew heavily on characters and towns near Taree on the mid-north coast of NSW where he lived much of his adult life. His works ranged from evocations of the country in a collection, The Idyll Wheel : Cycle of a year at Bunyah, New South Wales to a famous work on engineering in Sydney, Fuel Stoppage on Gladesville Road Bridge in the Year 1980._






Les Murray in April 2010. His work drew heavily on indigenous themes and oral traditions and was praised in Australia and overseas. Rob Banks


----------



## noirua (17 May 2019)

https://metro.co.uk/2019/05/17/grumpy-cat-dies-at-the-age-of-seven-after-falling-ill-9585649/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumpy_Cat


----------



## DB008 (21 May 2019)

*Niki Lauda, three-time Formula One world champion, dies aged 70*


----------



## qldfrog (10 July 2019)

Ross Perot
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/09/us/politics/ross-perot-death.html


----------



## sptrawler (16 July 2019)

I see Bob Hawke's daughter isn't happy.

https://thewest.com.au/news/austral...inst-his-wife-blanche-dalpuget-ng-b881262338z


----------



## Knobby22 (16 July 2019)

Sad.







sptrawler said:


> I see Bob Hawke's daughter isn't happy.
> 
> https://thewest.com.au/news/austral...inst-his-wife-blanche-dalpuget-ng-b881262338z


----------



## sptrawler (22 July 2019)

Peter McNamara, passed away after battling prostate cancer, 64 years old. Great tennis player and a character of the game, one half of the Maca's tennis doubles team. Thanks for the memories.

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/tennis...ar-mcnamara-dies-aged-64-20190722-p529de.html


----------



## sptrawler (14 August 2019)

Graham "Polly" Farmer passed away aged 84, one of football's all time greats, also one of Australia's finest Gentlemen. R.I.P


----------



## SirRumpole (22 August 2019)

Tim Fischer, former National Party leader, respected by everyone in politics or not. Aged 73.

A great loss to the country, a true patriot.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08-22/tim-fischer-dies-from-leukaemia/10448110


----------



## qldfrog (12 December 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/09/investing/paul-volcker-obituary/index.html
Passed away 2d ago, and i missed the news
One of if not the last Fed bank leader i can agree with.
did a great job against inflation, and was not just following a demographic curve
In case others missed the news too


----------



## wayneL (14 December 2019)

qldfrog said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/09/investing/paul-volcker-obituary/index.html
> Passed away 2d ago, and i missed the news
> One of if not the last Fed bank leader i can agree with.
> did a great job against inflation, and was not just following a demographic curve
> In case others missed the news too



Agree on all points. Sad news.


----------



## chiff (14 December 2019)

Peter Snell...magnificent NZ athlete...three gold Olympic medals 800 and 1500 metres in 1960 and 1964-aged 80.Went for an afternoon nap and never woke up.What a good way to go!


----------



## IFocus (24 December 2019)

John Cain Victorian Premier 

"
Associate Professor Strangio said one of Mr Cain's big achievements in office was his government's creation of the Transport Accident Commission and WorkCare, which was the predecessor to WorkSafe.

He said both organisations were created to do more than just care for victims.

"They had the objective of not only providing for the victims of accidents but prevention, so prevention of accidents in the workplace and prevention of road accidents," he said."

*He fought the MCC over female membership*
Mr Cain spoke to ABC Radio in 2018 about his battle while in government to allow women to have full access to a range of sporting organisations.

Mr Cain said while leading Victoria he spoke to organisations like the Melbourne Cricket Club and Victoria Racing Club about allowing women to become full members.

He said he told those organisations: "You have a private club with privileges on public land, you have no business excluding half the population."

*Transparency in government*
Mr Cain was the Victorian leader who created Freedom of Information Laws and reformed the public service.

Associate Professor Strangio said Mr Cain had a legal background and was passionate about integrity in government.

"He put an enormous emphasis on government being transparent to the public and of certain decision making being at arm's length of government," he said.

Associate Professor Strangio said Mr Cain set a personal example with his own behaviour.




https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12-23/john-cain-victorian-labor-premier-legacy-remembered/11824014


----------



## sptrawler (6 February 2020)

Kirk Douglas Died age 103, pretty amazing run, great actor from the 'Golden Era' of Holywood.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/actor-kirk-douglas-dies-at-age-103-233557977.html


----------



## SirRumpole (6 February 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Kirk Douglas Died age 103, pretty amazing run, great actor from the 'Golden Era' of Holywood.
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/actor-kirk-douglas-dies-at-age-103-233557977.html




I just looked him up yesterday as I wondered if he was still going.

The last of his era I would say, RIP Kirk.


----------



## orr (16 March 2020)

Buck Henry....a few weeks back...
Thanks Buck; you've helped ... you've helped one hell of a lot. An oxymoron from me I could  only hope that you'd observe is that...'you helped many of to us realise the absurd'.

To Genisis P-Orridge your gentle and thoughtful soul gives me scope and hope...

rest both of you... Your work is done ... now is the time for the toil of others.

And Kirk; you were no oxygen theif either...


----------



## dutchie (21 March 2020)

Kenny Rogers, 81


----------



## orr (8 April 2020)

To Hal Willner... you made my world a better... No, You made my world a much much better place.
and the middle finger to the incompetent enablers of your's and so many other senseless deaths. 

You produced, amung so much else, William Burroughs 'Dead City Radio' ... so apt now for your place in your home town.


----------



## $20shoes (8 April 2020)

RIP John Prine. What a songwriter and damn fine bloke. 

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/apr/08/john-prine-us-folk-and-country-songwriter-dies-aged-73


----------



## Knobby22 (9 April 2020)

Honor Blackman aka Pussy Galore from coronavirus. (as did John Prine above)

I saw a list, all the pre baby boomers are leaving us


----------



## rederob (12 April 2020)

Vale Stirling Moss


----------



## Knobby22 (12 April 2020)

rederob said:


> Vale Stirling Moss



Didn't know he was still alive. From the days when car racing was real and exciting.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 April 2020)

Tim Brook Taylor   A Goodie, worked a bit with some of Monty Python and had a bit part in Charlie and the chocolate factory as well as other stuff. A childhood hero.)

A delightful funny guy, another nasty death by coronavirus.


----------



## sptrawler (13 April 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Tim Brook Taylor   A Goodie, worked a bit with some of Monty Python and had a bit part in Charlie and the chocolate factory as well as other stuff. A childhood hero.)
> 
> A delightful funny guy, another nasty death by coronavirus.



Always came across as a nice guy


----------



## frugal.rock (13 April 2020)

Fond memories of The Goodies.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 April 2020)

We have it too easy...
Apologies to anyone in distress.


----------



## sptrawler (13 April 2020)

Stirling Moss died age 90, great motor racing character.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 May 2020)

Jack Mundey , unionist , conservationist and preserver of heritage areas dies aged 90.

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...eader-and-environmental-activist-dies-aged-90


----------



## orr (11 May 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Jack Mundey , unionist , conservationist and preserver of heritage areas dies aged 90.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...eader-and-environmental-activist-dies-aged-90




It was my great pleasure to have a foreign guest for several weeks recently. She admired many of the older buildings of the Sydney street scape, none more than The Queen Victoria Building, empty as it was .... Never let it be forgotten that Jack Mundy saved it... and so much more.. A truely great Austrailan. 
'Dare To Struggle Dare to Win' 
At three minutes to 9am  I heard he had died. I'm so greatful and owe so much to the life he lived.


----------



## orr (20 June 2020)

Ian Holm... 
I'll have a 'Naked Lunch' in honour of memory ...And know the folly of lending your wife or typewriter to Bill Lee.
And from William S Burroughs(Bill Lee)  this comes to mind. " Words Advice to young People" '_Do not proffer sympathy to the mentally ill. Tell  them firmly; I am not paid to listen to this drivel you are a terminal fool _'...


----------



## basilio (7 July 2020)

Ennio Morrericone death has taken one of the greatest producers of film music we have ever seen.

The Good the Bad and The Ugly, The Mission, 
Worth checking out some of his best work.
 
* Ennio Morricone: 10 of his greatest compositions *
From idiosyncratic Italian pop to experimental funk and moments from his classic westerns, here are some of the maestro’s most striking moments
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/jul/06/ennio-morricone-10-of-his-greatest-compositions


----------



## bellenuit (7 July 2020)

This is his most famous piece being performed by a Danish orchestra. It is interesting how they created some of the sounds.


----------



## sptrawler (8 July 2020)

Very sad story, I remember seeing 'Chumpy' on the winter olympic broadcast, must be horrific for the family.
A friend and workmate died at the bottom of a swimming pool, while training for underwater hockey, tragic, just terribly tragic.

https://www.smh.com.au/national/que...wns-off-gold-coast-beach-20200708-p55a6g.html


----------



## IFocus (8 July 2020)

bellenuit said:


> This is his most famous piece being performed by a Danish orchestra. It is interesting how they created some of the sounds.





Gee the Danes do a great job on that piece complete with hanging man, watched the movie at the Midland drive in a very long time ago.

Thanks and Vale Mr Ennio Morricone.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2020)

French fashion designer Pierre Cardin dies at 98 | Daily Mail Online 

French designer Pierre Cardin, who upended fashion styles in the 1960s and 70s with futuristic looks, has died at the age of 98, France's Fine Arts Academy said in a statement on Twitter.


----------



## Bill M (3 February 2021)

Captain Sir Tom Moore, who raised $57 million for the NHS, dies aged 100 after contracting coronavirus.​
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-02...ore-dies-coronavirus-aged-100-nhs-uk/13110834


----------



## SirRumpole (3 February 2021)

Bill M said:


> Captain Sir Tom Moore, who raised $57 million for the NHS, dies aged 100 after contracting coronavirus.​
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-02...ore-dies-coronavirus-aged-100-nhs-uk/13110834




An inspirational man indeed.

RIP Sir Captain.


----------



## noirua (20 April 2021)

Walter Mondale's family said in a statement on Monday that the former US vice president who served under President Jimmy Carter has died in Minneapolis, Minnesota, at the age of 93. Tributes poured in following the news of his death as former presidents, lawmakers and more reflected on the life and the legacy of the former senator, Democratic nominee for president, and Minnesota attorney general.


			https://twitter.com/i/events/1384320206982422535


----------



## SirRumpole (29 April 2021)

Michael Collins, Apollo astronaut who was the lonliest man off the world on the Apollo 11 mission.









						Michael Collins (astronaut) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (9 May 2021)

Скончался Егор Лигачев - Российская газета
					

"Невосполнимая утрата для томичей и для страны




					rg.ru
				




In Moscow, at the age of 101, the former secretary of the CPSU Central Committee Yegor Ligachev died. This was reported in the government of the Tomsk region, a native of which he was and which he led in the 1960-1980s.

Yegor Ligachev - Soviet and Russian statesman and politician, secretary of the CPSU Central Committee in 1983-1990, member of the Politburo of the CPSU Central Committee. In the 1980s, he was one of the initiators of perestroika, but later criticized the methods and rates of implementation of socio-economic and political reforms in the country.

Ligachev was the oldest of all the former members of the Politburo of the Central Committee of the CPSU - in the fall he celebrated his centenary. According to media reports, a few days ago Ligachev was in intensive care, where he was on a ventilator. Doctors assessed his condition as extremely serious.

Yegor Kuzmich Ligachyov was a Soviet and Russian politician who was a high-ranking official in the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, and who continued an active political career in post-Soviet Russia. Originally an ally of Mikhail Gorbachev, Ligachyov became a challenger to his leadership. Wikipedia

Russian; Secretary of Central Committee of CPSU 1983–90, Deputy to USSR Supreme Soviet 1966–89, People's Deputy of the USSR 1989–91 
A graduate engineer, Ligachev trained at the Higher Party School and from 1949 worked in the Komsomol and then the party apparatus, mostly in Siberia, where he was First Secretary of the Tomsk Regional Committee 1965–83. He was a full member of the Central Committee from 1976 but only gained prominence when Andropov brought him to Moscow as head of the party's Organizational Work department and Secretary of the Central Committee in 1983. 
Initially a close colleague of Gorbachev, he gained full Politbureau membership when Gorbachev became General Secretary in April 1985 and became ‘second secretary’, supervising ideology and party organization. 
A teetotaller and puritan, he promoted the anti-alcohol campaign of 1985–6, which badly misfired. He became increasingly critical of the pace and extent of reform under Gorbachev, especially of the ‘excesses’ of glasnost in the rewriting of history. 
Hence from September 1988, his responsibilities were narrowed to agricultural reform. He continued to resist Westernization and ‘hasty’ change and in August 1990 retired from all his posts after the 26th Congress. In 1993 he published his memoirs, Inside Gorbachev's Kremlin. Show Less


----------



## noirua (29 June 2021)

Firefighters grant dying forest ranger's final wish to visit the woods one last time
					

They wheeled him in a gurney on a three-hour trip.




					www.upworthy.com


----------



## noirua (30 June 2021)

John McAfee’s suicide reports raise disbelief, spark conspiracy theories
					

John McAfee’s candle may have burned out, but his legacy will live on. Tributes for the tech savant continue to flow in after his passing.




					cointelegraph.com
				



Often a figure of ridicule within the crypto community thanks to his outlandish predictions as well as being a larger-than-life personality, John McAfee has ceased to be in the spotlight of the crypto community. However, following his alleged “suicide” that occurred in a Spanish prison cell on June 23, tributes have been flowing en masse for the tech savant, who was also an early proponent of digital currencies — especially Bitcoin (BTC) and later Monero (XMR).


----------



## basilio (9 July 2021)

Not  necessarily a "famous" person but certainly someone who lived a very full life and left everything on the field.

‘A spectacular person’: Sandra Pankhurst, subject of The Trauma Cleaner, dies in Melbourne​‘Extraordinary life’ included working as a cleaner after homicides and suicides, a drag queen, sex worker and funeral director







Sandra Pankhurst, the subject of Sarah Krasnostein’s book The Trauma Cleaner, which won the Victorian Prize for Literature in 2018, has died in Melbourne. Photograph: Stewart Chambers

Supported by
About this content
Kelly Burke
Thu 8 Jul 2021 22.09 AEST
Last modified on Thu 8 Jul 2021 22.46 AEST



Melbourne woman Sandra Pankhurst, the subject of the award-winning book The Trauma Cleaner by Sarah Krasnostein, has died.
Pankhurst suffered from a serious pulmonary condition and was believed to be in her late 60s but the exact cause of her death and precise age were unknown.

A lawyer acting on behalf of the family confirmed her death late on Thursday night.



‘I started dry retching’: the harrowing world of a trauma cleaner
Read more
“She passed away after an extraordinary life with her family around her and her dog Moet,” Matisse Mitelman said. “The relationship started as a lawyer and client but it developed into a much broader and more diffuse friendship. She’s a spectacular and incredibly empathetic person.”

Pankhurst became something of a celebrity after Krasnostein’s book on her life became a bestseller in 2018. It won multiple awards including the Victorian prize for literature and the Douglas Stewart prize in the NSW Premier’s Literary awards for non-fiction.

Pankhurst went on to become a motivational speaker while continuing to run her successful business STC Services, which specialised in cleaning premises after homicides and suicides and clearing the homes of hoarders and illegal methamphetamine manufacturers.

In media interviews, she was extraordinarily candid about her abusive childhood, her previous work as a drag queen, sex worker and funeral director, and transitioning from Peter to Sandra in the 1980s.









						‘A spectacular person’: Sandra Pankhurst, subject of The Trauma Cleaner, dies in Melbourne
					

‘Extraordinary life’ included working as a cleaner after homicides and suicides, a drag queen, sex worker and funeral director




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (9 July 2021)

Earlier story on Sandra Pankhurst and the world of hoarders.









						‘I started dry retching’: the harrowing world of a trauma cleaner
					

Sarah Krasnostein visited more than 20 ‘caves of filth’ while profiling Sandra Pankhurst. She found stories of loneliness and violence – and an incredible woman




					www.theguardian.com
				






It's a shame we won't hear this story.








						The Trauma Cleaner: Sandra Pankhurst
					

This event has been cancelled and those who booked tickets will receive a separate communication from us.




					www.eventbrite.com.au


----------



## noirua (7 August 2021)

Seminal mobile phone scientist Ken Cattermole who turned analogue waves into digital signals dies aged 98​




__





						Seminal mobile phone scientist Ken Cattermole who turned analogue waves into digital signals dies aged 98
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Knobby22 (7 August 2021)

noirua said:


> Seminal mobile phone scientist Ken Cattermole who turned analogue waves into digital signals dies aged 98​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must have been exciting developing these technologies in the 60s.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2021)

FW de Klerk issues posthumous apology for pain of apartheid
					

Former South African president recorded video message before death at the age of 85




					www.theguardian.com
				













						F. W. de Klerk - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## qldfrog (6 December 2021)

Peter Cundall, 94
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-12-05/peter-cundall-gardening-australia-host-dies-aged-94/100675686
What a man, what a life.a loss for nature lovers


----------



## sptrawler (12 December 2021)

Mike Nesmith from the 1960's group dies aged 78, I don't know he would be classed as an imported person, but the baby boomers will remember him fondly and he had a bit to do with founding MTV.
His mother could probably be classed as important, she invented liquid paper, always a good trivia question.









						Michael Nesmith, the Monkee for all seasons, dead at 78
					

A singer-songwriter, author, actor-director and entrepreneur, whose videos gave way to MTV, has died shortly after concluding a farewell tour.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## SirRumpole (12 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Mike Nesmith from the 1960's group dies aged 78, I don't know he would be classed as an imported person, but the baby boomers will remember him fondly and he had a bit to do with founding MTV.
> His mother could probably be classed as important, she invented liquid paper, always a good trivia question.
> 
> 
> ...




The unmentioned group was The Monkees, America's answer to the Beatles.

They put out some catchy tunes in their day.


----------



## qldfrog (27 December 2021)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-12...ector-jean-marc-vallee-dies-aged-58/100727410

Also filmed Wild, that i liked a lot


----------



## sptrawler (21 January 2022)

I wouldn't go as far as to say important, but his "bat out of hell' album was good, his AFL grand final appearance not so good.
Passed away today aged 74.








						Rock superstar Meat Loaf dies aged 74
					

Meat Loaf, the rock superstar loved by millions for his Bat Out of Hell album and for such theatrical, dark-hearted anthems as Paradise by the Dashboard Light and Two Out of Three Ain't Bad, has died aged 74.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## StockyGuy (21 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say important, but his "bat out of hell' album was good, his AFL grand final appearance not so good.
> Passed away today aged 74.
> 
> 
> ...




Wouldn't call myself a fan, but, wow, that's big.  Everyone else on this page, kinda meh wotevs - everyone has their time, but THE Meat Loaf?!  Such an icon.  Not immortal?


----------



## basilio (22 January 2022)

Meat Loaf was brilliant.  His performances brought Jim Steinmans  musical stories to life like an Aladans   lamp.
Great tribute to his work in The Guardian.

Meat Loaf was a spellbinding performer who fused sincerity with showmanship​Alexis Petridis






The hard-rock icon injected even the most absurd songs with deeply felt emotion and formed the perfect musical partnership with Jim Steinman

Meat Loaf: Bat Out of Hell singer dead at 74
Meat Loaf: share your tributes and memories





‘A powerhouse voice that worked with histrionic hard rock’ … Meat Loaf performing in Georgia, 12 April 1978. Photograph: Rick Diamond/Getty Images
Fri 21 Jan 2022 23.25 AEDT
Last modified on Sat 22 Jan 2022 16.08 AEDT


_Whatever ridiculous extremes his music went to, there was something realistic and relatable about the emotions at the centre of his songs: millions of people didn’t go out and buy Bat Out of Hell in order to snigger at it; they bought it because the saga of the teenage romancers turned warring couple on Paradise By the Dashboard Light or All Revved Up With No Place to Go’s depiction of adolescent self-aggrandising and yearning for escape rang true. You could believe it even when what you were listening to beggared belief, and that was down to Meat Loaf. With the greatest respect to Bonnie Tyler – whose versions of Total Eclipse of the Heart and Holding Out for a Hero are masterpieces of take-no-prisoners emoting – and indeed Cher, whose bravura performance on Dead Ringer for Love is a thing of wonder, absolutely no one could sell a Steinman song the way Meat Loaf did._





Ridiculous and thrilling … Meat Loaf and Karla DeVito performing in Georgia. Photograph: Rick Diamond/Getty Images

_The simple truth is that no one was interested in Bat Out of Hell until they saw Meat Loaf performing its songs. Its first success came in Australia and the UK when a live video of the title track was shown on TV. The record label that released it, Epic, hated the album – it had been signed by one of their minor subsidiary labels, Cleveland International – and declined to promote it properly until someone came up with the idea of getting Meat Loaf to perform live at the label’s sales convention; steady touring and an appearance on Saturday Night Live saw to the rest. When Meat Loaf and band actually turned up to play on BBC2’s Old Grey Whistle Test in 1978, their appearance caused a sensation.








						Meat Loaf was a spellbinding performer who fused sincerity with showmanship
					

The hard-rock icon injected even the most absurd songs with deeply felt emotion and formed the perfect musical partnership with Jim Steinman




					www.theguardian.com
				



_


----------



## sptrawler (2 February 2022)

Glen Wheatley, absolute legend of Australian music, has passed away aged 74.








						Australian Music Industry Legend Glenn Wheatley Has Died At Age 74
					

Glenn Wheatley, the former bass player for the Masters Apprentices and who went on to direct the careers of Little River Band and John Farnham and run a media empire, has died at the age of 74.




					www.noise11.com
				



From the article:
*Glenn Wheatley, the former bass player for the Masters Apprentices and who went on to direct the careers of Little River Band and John Farnham and run a media empire, has died at the age of 74.*

Noise11 understands that Glenn contracted Covid over the Christmas period and had been in ICU.

Glenn joined The Masters Apprentices in 1968 and played on two of their best-known songs ‘Turn Up Your Radio’ and ‘Because I Love You’.

Later as manager of Little River Band, Glenn negotiated a deal with Capitol Records in Los Angeles that made the band one of the biggest rock groups in the world in the late 70s.
He then took over the career of John Farnham who had been one of Australia’s biggest pop acts of the 1960s but was forgotten in the 1970s. Under Glenn’s guidance, Farnham made his comeback with the album ‘Uncovered’ (1980) produced by LRB’s Graeham Goble who also wrote most of the songs on the album, with the exception of The Beatles’ ‘Help’.
Wheatley became involved with media in 1980 as a co-founder of Melbourne rock radio station EON-FM. More recently he purchased radio stations on the Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast. In 2017 he took over Sydney’s 2CH, only recently selling the station.

On a personal note, Glenn was a good friend and great supporter of Noise11. To his wife Gaynor, son Tim and the family, your loss will be felt right across the world today. Glenn was a great man.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Glen Wheatley, absolute legend of Australian music, has passed away aged 74.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heard Glen Shorrock talk.He sounded upset. His friends are shocked. He was 74 but pretty healthy. Covid is a prick.


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2022)

Jack Newton, golfer and inspiration to many died aged 72. He didn't let a plane accident, where he lost his arm, hold him back. RIP





__





						Jack Newton Golfer Death - Obituary: Who is Jack Newton? Car Accident, Cause of Death - TOP INFO GUIDE
					

They are the eight precious words that kept Jack Newton alive, a naive question from a five-year-old that gave battered golfers the will to face unimaginable adversity. That’s what his daughter Kristie cared about on her fifth birthday, when the family visited the hospital just weeks after the...




					www.topinfoguide.com


----------



## mullokintyre (25 May 2022)

Not exactly a famous person, but a famous identity among fisher persons.
Alvey reels, an Australian icon amoung fishing reels, is to close its doors and cease production.


> IT HAS been the fisherman’s friend for more than a century, but the classic Alvey reel is soon set to be a collectors item.
> The 102-year-old company this week announced it was shutting down its factory with only a limited amount of time before the warehouse would be emptied of stock.
> 
> Alvey spokesman Con Athans said while the company is currently sitting on significant supplies “there will be a structured sell down of all stock.
> ...



I remember my grandfather buying me a brand new bakelite alvey reel when I was about 8.
Wish i still had it, will become a collectors item.
I suspect it won't be the last company that ceases production, not from lack of demand, but prohibitive costs of supply.
Hate to thing what a top class Shimano reel will set me back in the near future.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (29 May 2022)

Horse racing legend Lester Piggott died aged 86.








						Legendary British jockey Lester Piggott dies aged 86
					

Piggott, who rode 30 winners in the five British Classics of flat racing including the Epsom Derby nine times, died in Switzerland having been admitted to hospital last week, his family announced.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (1 September 2022)

‘It took me decades to realise what Gorbachev gave me’
					

Mansur Mirovalev reflects on the Soviet leader, who has died at 91.




					www.aljazeera.com
				











						Mikhail Gorbachev - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2022)

friends like these!


----------



## qldfrog (9 September 2022)

Queen is dead long live to the king.
The frog is not an addict to monarchy, the queen has done her time and was not i think a specially nice oerson but she was still a wife a mum a nana.
Rip..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 September 2022)

The passing of HM Queen Elizabeth II is a very sad event and she will be mourned by all citizens of the Commonwealth. 

Long live King Charles III.

gg


----------



## mullokintyre (9 September 2022)

The change in dynamics within the world will be most interesting With the passing of Elizabeth Regina.
Of more significance will be the reactions to the ascent of Charles Rex.
I expect it will hasten the republic movement in Oz and a few other countries.
it may also cause movements to the dissolution of the monarchy in the UK.
I doubt that Chucky will have the ability to remain above politics his mother had.
will be interesting.
mick


----------



## moXJO (9 September 2022)

The Queen died? 
Noooo too soon- Oh wait she was 96. 
I felt she was the glue for England. A tie to a more sensible time. God knows they needed her. I'll miss the old duck.

The world sure has been changing. Sucks getting older


----------



## sptrawler (9 September 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> The change in dynamics within the world will be most interesting With the passing of Elizabeth Regina.
> Of more significance will be the reactions to the ascent of Charles Rex.
> I expect it will hasten the republic movement in Oz and a few other countries.
> it may also cause movements to the dissolution of the monarchy in the UK.
> ...



Yes we can look forward to President Peter and the order of the red bandana.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 September 2022)

Sweet cartoon in The Age today.


----------



## moXJO (10 September 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yes we can look forward to President Peter and the order of the red bandana.



That idiot will cause any Republic debate to fail.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 October 2022)

Angela Lansbury. Well known American actress of British descent and relative of a former Australian Prime Minister.

Warning, the following article contains the image of a white person who has died.









						Angela Lansbury – a storied career sure to touch people for years to come
					

From her role as sleuth Jessica Fletcher in Murder, She Wrote to originating some of the most famous roles on the stage, Lansbury’s career was impressive and expansive.




					theconversation.com


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2022)

Pele, arguable one of the greatest soccer players ever, dies age 82, incredibly gifted player who excelled in any position.









						Soccer legend Pele dies at age 82
					

Edson Arantes do Nascimento, known the world over as Pele and as “King Pele” or just “The King” in his native Brazil, has died.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## Belli (4 January 2023)

Likely not well known except to those interested in motor sport but Ken Block, American professional rally driver, died in a snowmobile accident on Monday.  It apparently flipped and landed on top of him.


----------



## SirRumpole (Wednesday at 9:58 AM)

George Pell, Cardinal, has died in Rome aged 81.









						Cardinal George Pell dies, aged 81
					

Cardinal George Pell, Australia’s highest-ranked Catholic cleric, has died in Rome at the age of 81.




					www.abc.net.au


----------

